# Being single sucks!!!



## Fowler

Especially if you have no kids to take care of, laugh with, play games with, talk too, etc.

Being single and completely alone, not having anyone happy to see you except your farm animals, having no one to discuss your day with, having no one to love on you when you get home, having no one to cook supper for/or with, having no one to laugh with, no one cuddle with at night,...etc..etc.


I see no benefits in being all alone.


----------



## glazed

:donut:

Me either. 

We weren't made to be alone ... It's not Good for man to be alone.

Sometimes you can be with someone, and still be alone.

That's not Good either.

:donut:


----------



## arcticow

Gotta agree with ya on this one, exception being the total lack of drama... the absence of which is fantastic after a LENGTHY surplus of such...


----------



## Guest

Well, when you're alone, at least you're not getting lied to. And you're not going to be abandoned by yourself. You'll never cheat on yourself. And you can let yourself go. Don't shave, get fat, eat candy for breakfast. Nobody to make you feel guilty about anything.


----------



## Sourdough

Fowler said:


> Especially if you have no kids to take care of, laugh with, play games with, talk too, etc.
> 
> Being single and completely alone, not having anyone happy to see you except your farm animals, having no one to discuss your day with, having no one to love on you when you get home, having no one to cook supper for/or with, having no one to laugh with, no one cuddle with at night,...etc..etc.
> 
> 
> I see no benefits in being all alone.



Lots of Good HARD Men in the great state of Alaska.......:kissy:


----------



## Sourdough

Fowler said:


> no one cuddle with at night,...etc..etc....



Just think how cuddled you would experience with a man who had not been with a woman for 13 years.....:happy:


----------



## RideBarefoot

Sourdough said:


> Just think how cuddled you would experience with a man who had not been with a woman for 13 years.....:happy:


that might be one fast cuddle...

(sorry, I couldn't help myself, it's the wine talking...)


----------



## plowhand

Fowler said:


> Especially if you have no kids to take care of, laugh with, play games with, talk too, etc.
> 
> Being single and completely alone, not having anyone happy to see you except your farm animals, having no one to discuss your day with, having no one to love on you when you get home, having no one to cook supper for/or with, having no one to laugh with, no one cuddle with at night,...etc..etc.
> 
> 
> I see no benefits in being all alone.


I agree, but after watching the trouble so many of my family,aquaintances,and neighbors have..has and have had....I don't know if it's worth taking a chance or not. I ain't made for the dramatics, and I won't take a chance.

If the government guarded the borders like I guard my heart, there wouldn't be any emigration problem. I ain't saying I like it either, I can't help it.


----------



## Sourdough

RideBarefoot said:


> That might be one fast cuddle...


Remember you got your Pre-Cuddle.......Then you got your Post-Cuddle.....Then you start over again with your Pre-Cuddle.......And ON and ON and ON....:icecream::icecream:


----------



## Sourdough

Maybe you ladies need to be inviting more men to a good home cooked dinner.


----------



## sustainabilly

plowhand said:


> I agree, but after watching the trouble so many of my family...I don't know if it's worth taking a chance or not...QUOTE]
> 
> Call me a hopeless romantic, a glutton for punishment, crazy...whatever. Nothing ventured, nothing gained.
> 
> Gotta agree with Fowler & glazed. Explaining how I come to that is too comfobulated. Even the people who guard their hearts closely yearn for that oneness that happens when things just click.


----------



## trulytricia

Well after two extremely bad marriages I can honestly say there really are worse things than being alone!


----------



## RideBarefoot

Sourdough said:


> Maybe you ladies need to be inviting more men to a good home cooked dinner.


my dog is sharing my home cooked dinner this evening... he's more loyal than the last two I cooked for...


----------



## Fair Light

The beauty of being alone....

I can do anything I want to, whenever I want to.
I can eat whatever I want to in any amount I want to and hear no rude 
comments about it.
I can go anywhere I want to and leave that place to come home anytime I want.
If I want to be around people I can invite someone over or go someplace to see
them, then come home whenever I want to.
If I really feel like cooking a big feast, I can invite people over...
If I don't feel like cooking, I can fry an egg with toast and be done with it...
I can wear what I want and get no rude comments about that either.
I can spend my money on anything I want regardless of how trivial it is and not
have to get grief over it.
I can be impulsive and go on a big trip or stay home and watch any chick flick I 
want to. 
I can keep the themostat set on any temperature I want to and get no grief 
about it or what it will do to my utility bill, because I pay the utility bill.
I can always have the toilet seat down and not have to worry about it during 
the night.
My clothes can take up the whole closet.
I can sprawl and take up the entire bed and not get an elbow in my back.
I can take a long hot bath and not have to cut it short because someone needs
me to help him find something that is in an obvious place.
I don't have to explain charges on my credit card or bank statement to anyone.
I can hire a guy to do stuff I can't do for myself.
If I get lonely, I can call a friend on the phone. if I choose to call guy I can flirt if 
I want to...
If I decide it would be nice to find someone to cuddle with, I can do that, too.
If I decide I would like to more than cuddle I guess I can choose to establish 
that kind of relationship...

Ahhhh....the beauty if being single and alone are endless...


----------



## Laura

Sourdough said:


> Maybe you ladies need to be inviting more men to a good home cooked dinner.


No. We don't need more work or stray puppies to feed.

Men need to step up invite us for dinner and talk about something besides our @ss and what's on TV.

But that's just me. 

If the government ran the borders like I do my property lines, we wouldn't have emigration problems.


----------



## Fowler

Sourdough said:


> Lots of Good HARD Men in the great state of Alaska.......:kissy:


Is that an invitation?..


----------



## Fowler

Laura said:


> *No. We don't need more work or stray puppies to feed.*



The only dog I hear barking is you.


----------



## Fowler

Fair Light said:


> The beauty of being alone....
> 
> I can do anything I want to, whenever I want to.
> I can eat whatever I want to in any amount I want to and hear no rude
> comments about it.
> I can go anywhere I want to and leave that place to come home anytime I want.
> If I want to be around people I can invite someone over or go someplace to see
> them, then come home whenever I want to.
> If I really feel like cooking a big feast, I can invite people over...
> If I don't feel like cooking, I can fry an egg with toast and be done with it...
> I can wear what I want and get no rude comments about that either.
> I can spend my money on anything I want regardless of how trivial it is and not
> have to get grief over it.
> I can be impulsive and go on a big trip or stay home and watch any chick flick I
> want to.
> I can keep the themostat set on any temperature I want to and get no grief
> about it or what it will do to my utility bill, because I pay the utility bill.
> I can always have the toilet seat down and not have to worry about it during
> the night.
> My clothes can take up the whole closet.
> I can sprawl and take up the entire bed and not get an elbow in my back.
> I can take a long hot bath and not have to cut it short because someone needs
> me to help him find something that is in an obvious place.
> I don't have to explain charges on my credit card or bank statement to anyone.
> I can hire a guy to do stuff I can't do for myself.
> If I get lonely, I can call a friend on the phone. if I choose to call guy I can flirt if
> I want to...
> If I decide it would be nice to find someone to cuddle with, I can do that, too.
> If I decide I would like to more than cuddle I guess I can choose to establish
> that kind of relationship...
> 
> Ahhhh....the beauty if being single and alone are endless...


Funny how single people will come up with excuses for why they are alone.
It's not natural, at least it's not for me and not everyone is the same, even though some would like you to be a carbon copy of them, but the reality is we are not.


----------



## Sourdough

Fowler said:


> Is that an invitation?..



Depends on how bad you want to COME.......:happy:


----------



## plowhand

Wonder if hard Alaska will melt in the Texas heat?


----------



## RideBarefoot

Laura said:


> No. We don't need more work or stray puppies to feed.
> 
> Men need to step up invite us for dinner and talk about something besides our @ss and what's on TV.
> QUOTE]
> 
> So agree. I have had a man interrupt himself to say "man, you have a gorgeous @ass", to which I replied- "my IQ is just as impressive"


----------



## Fair Light

Fowler said:


> Funny how single people will come up with excuses for why they are alone.
> It's not natural, at least it's not for me and not everyone is the same, even though some would like you to be a carbon copy of them, but the reality is we are not.


Oh....I am NOT suggesting that everyone should be single....just that some of us are actually enjoying being single....then again I am probably one of the older women here and that makes a difference...when I was younger I didn't want to be single either...I was lonely....I wanted a man around....it's just different now....the day may come in the future when I decide I want a man around.....but then again maybe not.....LOL...


----------



## bonnie in indiana

I think Alaska and Texas need to get a room. And be sure to let us know if there are sparks.


----------



## Sourdough

, or a whole row of seats


RideBarefoot said:


> So agree. I have had a man interrupt himself to say "man, you have a gorgeous @ass", to which I replied- "my IQ is just as impressive"


Well, That is better than if he interrupted himself and said, "WOW you got a huge BUTT, do you have to buy two airline seats".......????


----------



## sustainabilly

I think...it's just_ my _opinion mind you, that if someone _really_ wants to be single and they've worked out all the particulars of single living. They feel complete that way and they're content. Then they're not only doing _themselves_ a justice, they're doing a justice to others as well. Well? It's kind of like auto-culling...isn't it?


----------



## Fair Light

sustainabilly said:


> I think...it's just_ my _opinion mind you, that if someone _really_ wants to be single and they've worked out all the particulars of single living. They feel complete that way and they're content. Then they're not only doing _themselves_ a justice, they're doing a justice to others as well. Well? It's kind of like auto-culling...isn't it?


That's it !!!! I feel complete.....thanks for posting this....it's not to say I will never have a man in my life again...because maybe I will...it's just not a priority right now....I just haven't met anyone that I feel that way about....and I am "soooo" ok with that....:goodjob:


----------



## Fowler

Sourdough said:


> Depends on how bad you want to COME.......:happy:


Me COMING would depend on how long you would be able to let me stay up there..........:nana:


----------



## frogmammy

Sourdough said:


> Remember you got your Pre-Cuddle.......Then you got your Post-Cuddle.....Then you start over again with your Pre-Cuddle.......And ON and ON and ON....:icecream::icecream:


Bound to be the BEST three seconds of their life, huh?


Mon


----------



## Sourdough

frogmammy said:


> Bound to be the BEST three seconds of their life, huh?
> 
> 
> Mon



More like three hours on then three hours off, then three hours on, it is kind of like mining for gold, you just keep poking and poking and poking........Shaft work is MANS work.


----------



## vicker

I hate being single. I'm good at being alone, that's not the problem. I agree with Fowler though.


----------



## sustainabilly

Sourdough said:


> More like three hours on then three hours off, then three hours on, it is kind of like mining for gold, you just keep poking and poking and poking........Shaft work is MANS work.


Ahh, Viagra. Modern man's answer to oysters and passion fruit.


----------



## Sourdough

What I fail to understand is you people live where there are other people, why not just choose one.......Try living where there ain't no people.


----------



## Laura

RideBarefoot said:


> Laura said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. We don't need more work or stray puppies to feed.
> 
> Men need to step up invite us for dinner and talk about something besides our @ss and what's on TV.
> QUOTE]
> 
> So agree. I have had a man interrupt himself to say "man, you have a gorgeous @ass", to which I replied- "my IQ is just as impressive"
> 
> 
> 
> My comeback is, "Oh you'll love this view," and I walk away.
Click to expand...


----------



## Sourdough

sustainabilly said:


> Ahh, Viagra. Modern man's answer to oysters and passion fruit.


What is Viagra..........sounds like part of a female plumbing.............????


----------



## Laura

Sourdough said:


> What I fail to understand is you people live where there are other people, why not just choose one.......Try living where there ain't no people.


Because the Lonely Hearts here are not choosers, they're the choosees.


----------



## Fowler

vicker said:


> I hate being single. I'm good at being alone, that's not the problem. I agree with Fowler though.


I knew if I held you down long enough you'd see it my way


----------



## Terri in WV

Sourdough said:


> Try living where there ain't no people.


I would really like to, for at least a while....


----------



## plowhand

I don't like being single, leastways I don't think I do. I get tired of people trying to pair me off. I just don't want the hassle, I don't think I've asked anybody out in 16 or 17 years. I don't know why not, I reckon I'm too old for my age.


----------



## Sourdough

Terri in WV said:


> I would really like to, for at least a while....


I went six months one time never even heard a human voice, that was a Looooooooog winter.


----------



## plowhand

Sourdough said:


> What I fail to understand is you people live where there are other people, why not just choose one.......Try living where there ain't no people.


You come on and see what there is to choose from around here, you might hightail it back to Alaska soon as you thaw out.


----------



## fantasymaker

I like being alone WHEN there is no one around. Not so much when there are lots around but not with me.


----------



## sustainabilly

Sourdough said:


> What I fail to understand is you people live where there are other people,* why not just choose one*.......Try living where there ain't no people.


Three words. Location, location, location. Most on here aren't spring chickens. They have _roots_ where they presently are. Many have busted their butts to make a place/homestead...whatever. 20 yrs ago, where I'm sitting now was nothing but solid woods. Nothin! Hundreds of trees and more hundreds of "ethnic" backhoe loads later, it's something to give my kids. That's my legacy.

Do I hate not having someone to laugh, love, and share our hopes and dreams with? Sheet yeah! But,_ right now _I got obligations. Cop out? No, fact. Responsibility. 

Life's a beach. Toss the frisbie! 
"Maybe in a few years..."


----------



## Sourdough

plowhand said:


> You come on and see what there is to choose from around here, you might hightail it back to Alaska soon as you thaw out.


Hell, on this forum I can't tell who is a lady and who is a man, or who is NOT sure. I fear I would be like Crocodile Dundee, waking around grabbing crotch to see who has a package and who has a VOID.


----------



## wildhorse

Sourdough said:


> Hell, on this forum I can't tell who is a lady and who is a man, or who is NOT sure. I fear I would be like Crocodile Dundee, waking around grabbing crotch to see who has a package and who has a VOID.


Hey watch what ya grabbing boy...


----------



## wildhorse

On second thought line up lady's....free pat down lol


----------



## shanzone2001

Fowler said:


> Me COMING would depend on how long you would be able to let me stay up there..........:nana:


Oh my!!!! :tmi:


----------



## Marshloft

vicker said:


> I hate being single. I'm good at being alone, that's not the problem. I agree with Fowler though.


 Took the words right outta my mouth.


----------



## plowhand

Sourdough said:


> Hell, on this forum I can't tell who is a lady and who is a man, or who is NOT sure. I fear I would be like Crocodile Dundee, waking around grabbing crotch to see who has a package and who has a VOID.


Thats getting to be more common in this part of the world too. You almost need to pick some up by the ears and shake'em to make sure they don't rattle. Hard to tell what they are, when you a looking at em.:smack


----------



## Raeven

plowhand said:


> Thats getting to be more common in this part of the world too. You almost need to pick some up by the ears and shake'em to make sure they don't rattle. Hard to tell what they are, when you a looking at em.:smack


Hey!! We can't help the changes we go through after... you know... a certain age!! Be kind!! <hitching up woolen socks and smoothing Pancho Villa moustache...>


----------



## RideBarefoot

Sourdough said:


> to see who has a package and who has a VOID.


VOID, hmmmm, interesting nomenclature


----------



## Sourdough

shanzone2001 said:


> Oh my!!!! :tmi:



What is TMI......? Really.


----------



## sustainabilly

Sourdough said:


> What is TMI......? Really.


Can't tell ya. Everytime I try it gets deleted.:hrm:


----------



## Terri

Sourdough said:


> What is TMI......? Really.


To Much Information is TMI.


----------



## Sourdough

Terri said:


> To Much Information is TMI.


Thanks.......I was thinking transcendental meditation institute.


----------



## sustainabilly

Sourdough said:


> Just think how cuddled you would experience with a man who had not been with a woman for 13 years.....:happy:


Jeremiah, maybe you best go down to a town...


----------



## Raeven

TMI = Totally Moronic Implements?

TMI = Terrifying Melting Icebergs?

TMI = Tarty Midget Igloos? (One for Sourdough.)


----------



## Terri in WV

Too much internet

Too many idiots


----------



## Raeven

Tiddly Wink Imprints?


----------



## glazed

Sourdough said:


> Maybe you ladies need to be inviting more men to a good home cooked dinner.


:donut:

I'd love to have any one of you men over for a good home-cooked meal ... Question is: would it really be worth your drive?

:donut:


----------



## glazed

:donut:

Answer: Yes.

:donut:


----------



## Guest

Seems to me like every time I settle into singleness, some woman comes along and I change my mind, but then it turns out that she hadn't eaten any hearts and livers for a while and I am just the latest take out. Like McZong's heart and liver special dinner, with fries and a coke. 
Although I detest not having someone, being alone is pretty easy. I believe I've finished up the last relationship I'll ever be in, and although it's incredibly sad, in some respects, it makes me free. And freedom taste like reality.


----------



## NoClue

Regarding the original post (I'm a rebel like that)

This is something I've been thinking about lately. I've been pretty happy as a single for a year now, or at least intensely content. I've been starting to get that feeling though, that something is missing, even though I haven't even tried to date yet and can't honestly even imagine myself in another relationship. That absence of imagination is what really puzzles me.

My past has developed in me a finely honed skill at being alone. In the past though, when I was alone, I wanted to change it and not be alone. Now I'm generally apathetic about the matter and I find it vaguely disturbing. At first I thought of it as having lost some part of my humanity and that I was unable to deal with love. Then I realized how much I love my kids, so that couldn't be it. My current theory about what's wrong with me is that I don't believe in romance anymore, and until I fix that, or regrow it, or whatever it is one does, I don't have any business even trying to date.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Well, I hope the OP finds happiness with her perfect mate, but I very much agree with others who would rather be alone than in a bad relationship. I never feel lonely, and if I ever do, I'm blessed with scores of nearby family and friends that could help cure it. Not closing my eyes to any possible relationships, but I'm very cautious. Best wishes that all find their own happy solution.


----------



## Fowler

No where did I say I was looking for a bad relationship, I only stated I was tired of being lonely. I live in the country, hrs away from friends and family. It's only me, my work and farm animals.


----------



## Tommyice

Fowler said:


> I only stated I was tired of being lonely. I live in the country, hrs away from friends and family. It's only me, my work and farm animals.


I live in town, near by to family and friends. I've discovered that you can be more alone in a room full of people than you ever were by yourself.

{{{{hugs}}}} to you sweetie!


----------



## plowhand

Tommyice said:


> I live in town, near by to family and friends. I've discovered that you can be more alone in a room full of people than you ever were by yourself.
> 
> {{{{hugs}}}} to you sweetie!


Let me hear a AMEN to that!


----------



## Fair Light

Logistically, I am not really that far from family and friends...I have all kinds of friends...some are married, some of them wish they were single...and some are so much in love....I guess I am between feelings....I am content...one day I may feel like the OP....I may feel different if I did live far away from family and friends...I am not "closed" to the possibility of a new relationship....I guess I am ok with my current life...but life is full of surprises.....you never know who you will meet ...whether it is here on ST or IRL...but you aren't likely to meet anyone new if you don't get out in the world and participate...


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Fair Light said:


> IRL...but you aren't likely to meet anyone new if you don't get out in the world and participate...


Hard to argue with that.


----------



## Malamute

Fowler said:


> No where did I say I was looking for a bad relationship, I only stated I was tired of being lonely. I live in the country, hrs away from friends and family. It's only me, my work and farm animals.


 This is about my situation. I live 30 miles out of town in a tiny community. There's friends around, but not much social outlets. I get to town maybe every week, sometimes every two weeks, and am busy with the things that need to be done. When you dont hang out in bars, the social outlets start getting slim. Meeting/dating someone is still a bit problematic when you live and work that far out of town.

Many poo-poo internet dating/meeting, but for sone of us, it's about the only game around. Still I end up talking to ladies that are often halfway across the country, which of course has its own complications.

:shrug: Oh well.


----------



## WhyNot

yeah but. you have to keep talking to them in order for them to understand what it is you may be looking for.....oh wait....oh...yeah...that's probably the clue, huh? lol


----------



## Raven12

Being single is a choice.


----------



## WhyNot

Everything is a choice.


----------



## Raven12

zong said:


> Well, when you're alone, at least you're not getting lied to. And you're not going to be abandoned by yourself. You'll never cheat on yourself. And you can let yourself go. Don't shave, get fat, eat candy for breakfast. Nobody to make you feel guilty about anything.


You can't be up at 12:30am looking at food porn.


----------



## Marshloft

glazed said:


> :donut:
> 
> I'd love to have any one of you men over for a good home-cooked meal ... Question is: would it really be worth your drive?
> 
> :donut:


 Had to ponder on this awhile.
Your post reminded me of upmteen yrs ago, I was involved in a church singls group, and us guys were invited to a homemade meal in exchange for mantenance on their car, or what have you.
I was invited by a few,, I decided ,, ok,,, I could use a homecooked meal,,(as in,, not cooked by me). It went ok,, but this woman would not leave me alone afterwards,,, she was nice alright,, but,,,I'm afraid to mention this,, but this woman was way to large for me. And I didn't know how to nicely state,, I just can't see myself being with someone 3 times my size.
At least I can send you a couple homing pigeons,,, if your cell phone goes awry,, you cand send an SOS via pigeon.
g


----------



## WhyNot

It's okay Marsh...the "big gal" in the pics is me....not Glazed. You can go ahead and go for it...she's a short little whispy thang.


----------



## Raven12

sustainabilly said:


> Three words. Location, location, location. Most on here aren't spring chickens. They have _roots_ where they presently are. Many have busted their butts to make a place/homestead...whatever. 20 yrs ago, where I'm sitting now was nothing but solid woods. Nothin! Hundreds of trees and more hundreds of "ethnic" backhoe loads later, it's something to give my kids. That's my legacy.
> 
> Do I hate not having someone to laugh, love, and share our hopes and dreams with? Sheet yeah! But,_ right now _I got obligations. Cop out? No, fact. Responsibility.
> 
> Life's a beach. Toss the frisbie!
> "Maybe in a few years..."


I don't understand how love happens on people's day planners. So many have a laundry list of expectations. It is unrealistic.


----------



## no1cowboy

glazed said:


> :donut:
> 
> I'd love to have any one of you men over for a good home-cooked meal ... Question is: would it really be worth your drive?
> 
> :donut:


you could drive to my place, and cook in my kitchen!


----------



## WhyNot

...and it all comes down to.....if you find an excuse not to meet...not to greet...not to stick it all out there.....even to just be friends.........then...you will certainly be alone.

I've found too many men (and women) are freaked out that if you talk to them it means something. Dude...we are just talking...if, in the meantime, you finally figure out I'm taller than you are and maybe 20 to 40 pounds (at this moment) than you are....and you have a heart attack...then you haven't been paying attention and obviously have larger issues at hand.

I was complimented by the woman who served me at a restaurant today at lunch. She said, "Good afternoon Beautiful." and she meant it. You can tell when people mean it.


----------



## Marshloft

WhyNot said:


> It's okay Marsh...the "big gal" in the pics is me....not Glazed. You can go ahead and go for it...she's a short little whispy thang.


 You're too funny girl,, I saw the pics,, and you're a twiggy in comparison to the woman I was talking about.
In retrospect,, maybe it wasn't just the large size. I have dated a time or two with women larger than me,, but it was their personality and sweet nature that got my attention. I guess you could say in those instances,,, size doesn't matter. And oh yeah,,, lest I forget,, they had a heart for God.
gh


----------



## WhyNot

Ah shape, size and weight is all a funny thing. So are photographs. People who meet me in person think I fib my weight (no way it's that much), but oddly, people who see the pics (no way, you have to weigh more)... lol. I sound like I pick on myself but I don't. I feel smaller than Iam...but I'm really not all that big...really. But when you are six feet tall it can put things askew if you aren't a beanpole. I used to be a beanpole. Then everyone thought I had an eating disorder. Now they just think I eat. All the time. In photographs anyway. LOL It's really funny.

I never understood how much larger, in the sense of just being a bigger person no matter my size until I was in a group of women that (I'm sorry) are considered average. I was raised with men so I never seemed that tall or big. Until one day I was at a women only showing of the playgirl playmate men of the year party. I could see over all the women's heads.....and the playmate men's too ... hee hee

Strangely enough the women I grew up with are mostly taller than me. So it has been a wild and crazy ride, this learning curve.

I'm not little that is for sure.


----------



## plowhand

Raven12 said:


> You can't be up at 12:30am looking at food porn.


Does dreaming 'bout my great-aunts 15 layer chocolate cake count as food porn.:shrug:


----------



## Marshloft

plowhand said:


> Does dreaming 'bout my great-aunts 15 layer chocolate cake count as food porn.:shrug:


if its chocolate, and any time after supper,,, its chocolate food porn


----------



## lurnin2farm

I dont mind being single but would like to find the one to spend the rest of my days with. I did meet this one lady on POF. We have fun together. Shes more of a smoking buddy though and is clueless about my lifestyle. She liked my profile because for a first date I wanted to get together and smoke a fatty LOL. Now we get together a couple times a week, smoke, chill, she cooks, I cook. Its ok and a decent friendship. I've taught her a lot in a short time but I do see the yes glaze over when I get too deep about certain subjects and why I live my life the way I do. Unfortunately, she wants more. I dont. Shes just not my type. She's 50, I'm 48 and I normally date younger than myself. Shes clueless about being self sufficient and I really need someone who can can, dehydrate and do all those types of things while I am out taking care of other stuff. Seems at the end of the day I am tired and there's still another days work to do. She is becoming a decent friend and I told her from the start that's all I want from this. I dont want to settle and now shes getting more forward. Last night she asked if she could spend the night. I was having a bon fire i told her sure, you keep the fire going all night. I'm going to bed. LOL. Anyway, she isnt the one and I have made that clear but shes still throws herself at me and we both know if I go for it it will lead to a relationship that I will be unhappy in. 

Anyway, I see all these women doing all these things online in different forums but where are they IRL? Where do you all go to meet fellow preppers and those into a self sufficient lifestyle?


----------



## Guest

In my life I have talked to hundreds, probably thousands of people. Many of them walked away from someone who adored them, because they thought, at that time, that person was the wrong one. Some of those people ended up alone and kicking themselves in the butt every day for walking from said "wrong one" And without fail, those ones ponder what could have been. Of course, some people eventually do find "the one" However, I'm going to tell you, the whole "the one" and "ultimate love" stuff comes from some movie or some such. Sleepless in Seattle or something. 
If you don't believe it, consider this. How many people are crazy enough to walk away from a good meal that's in front of them, in order to look for a "dream meal" that they've never seen, have no notion of where it might be, and may spend years looking for it, only to ultimately discover that it doesn't exist. And as they lay starving to death, that perfectly good meal is going to have been eaten and enjoyed by some other hungry person who wasn't crazy.
I think nearly everybody here is that crazy.


----------



## barnyardgal

Fowler said:


> No where did I say I was looking for a bad relationship, I only stated I was tired of being lonely. I live in the country, hrs away from friends and family. It's only me, my work and farm animals.


same here Fowler-i do stay busy MOST the time but then there are times i long for 'adult conversation' not animal conservation~ha/ha

Even a phone call from another adult so we could solve the world problems in one call-lol-that way i could 'vent'~ha~


----------



## Raven12

plowhand said:


> Does dreaming 'bout my great-aunts 15 layer chocolate cake count as food porn.:shrug:












Ohhh yeah, baby.:bow:


----------



## Raven12

lurnin2farm said:


> Anyway, I see all these women doing all these things online in different forums but where are they IRL? Where do you all go to meet fellow preppers and those into a self sufficient lifestyle?


Go back and look at post #76. This must be a guy thing. They all seem to have the belief that love is so simple and easy. That it will roll up on their doorstep. I don't get it. I need a man to explain their thought process to me. "I'm going to keep looking for her offline because that has worked out great the last umpteen years and I won't even consider anyone online because she is more my type." That makes perfect sense the more it is repeated on this forum.


----------



## Raeven

Since I was young, I always had the goal of being happy but not content. I'm mostly content, but areas in life always need improvement. For me, this has served as a good guidepost.

I spent 13-odd years with the wrong person. He's a good man. We are still friends these many years since our divorce. I still care for him and he for me -- after all, he was good enough to marry. But we wasted so much of our time. We didn't make sense to each other, and as a consequence, life was uncomfortable together. We crawled around in each other's wounds a lot. It's not an experience I wish to repeat -- ever.

People told me I was nuts to divorce him. He was kind, funny, a good provider, a very decent man (still is). But he didn't understand true emotional intimacy, and I didn't wish to live my life without that. It was a tough choice, but when I finally made it, I never looked back.

I was lucky enough to find the right person. Those years may have been the best of my life, and I'm ok with that. I am grateful to have had those years, but I realize I can't spend the rest of my life as a living monument to his memory. Nothing compares to finding such a companion. It's easy when it's right. And it's an experience I'm open to repeating -- though I'm not optimistic that lightning strikes twice.

So... being single is not as good as being with the right person. Being single is not as bad as being with the wrong person. But whatever happens, I never want to look back and feel that my life was a barren wasteland in those years without a partner. So I make sure it isn't. Life is always a dazzling adventure, even living it on your own.


----------



## Guest

Wait, whaddya mean "Since I was young"? Are you through being young yet? Tell me quick, before I have to change my factbook from "late youth" to "formerly young"


----------



## Raeven

zong said:


> Wait, whaddya mean "Since I was young"? Are you through being young yet? Tell me quick, before I have to change my factbook from "late youth" to "formerly young"


LOL, a fair point. I stand corrected and will go with your "late youth" characterization  

I do get mistaken often for being much younger than I am, but I attribute it more to how I act than how I look.

And it helps that I only go out late on moonless nights to places that burn tiny candles or use only fairy lights so we can see our drinks.


----------



## Raven12

Yes, but Raeven you were will to try with someone not even from this country. That means you are open to all possibilities. Maybe it is because you are a woman? Why is it that the men aren't the same way?


----------



## Guest

You cannot characterize such things by sex. There are plenty of guys who tried. And there are plenty of women who won't.


----------



## unregistered168043

Best part about being single was not having to hold my farts in all the time. Sometimes it gets down-right painful! Ahhh the things I do for love.


----------



## Raeven

Raven... in all candor, I think it's because that for men, emotional pain hits them harder, goes far deeper than they care to admit -- and they're less skilled in how to cope with it. 

Physical pain they are trained from birth to endure. Emotional pain, not much. So it's easier to avoid a situation that could potentially cause such pain than to try, and thereby risk getting hurt. Especially if they've been badly hurt in a previous relationship.

It's just a notion I have. I'm sure if I'm wrong, the men will set me straight.


----------



## Guest

That hurts, Rae. A lot.


----------



## Raeven

zong said:


> That hurts, Rae. A lot.


zong... now you know why I'm still single. A total waste of estrogen-soaked protoplasm...


----------



## Guest

Come on. You're not even remotely vicious. On the opposite hand, I am rather viscous. Hah!! I love wordplay. Beats fiveplay.(thats an alien joke)


----------



## unregistered168043

Fowler said:


> No where did I say I was looking for a bad relationship, I only stated I was tired of being lonely. I live in the country, hrs away from friends and family. It's only me, my work and farm animals.


Do you have a job outside the home where you work with other people, Fowler?


----------



## Raeven

zong said:


> Come on. You're not even remotely vicious. On the opposite hand, I am rather viscous. Hah!! I love wordplay. Beats fiveplay.(thats an alien joke)


LOL, I am NOT sharing with you the state of my viscousness! I'm glad you are, though.

(Viscousness...?)


----------



## Groene Pionier

glazed said:


> :donut:
> 
> I'd love to have any one of you men over for a good home-cooked meal ... Question is: would it really be worth your drive?
> 
> :donut:


only men? where can I file for a discrimination complaint?

@ fowler, I am up for adoption :goodjob:


----------



## Guest

Yeah, I learned that word when my neighbor up the road changed her street name from "Big Sticky Vicky" to "Viscous Victoria" That was about the same time I went into the giggle-oh business.


----------



## Raeven

zong said:


> Yeah, I learned that word when my neighbor up the road changed her street name from "Big Sticky Vicky" to Viscous Victoria" That was about the same time I went into the giggle-oh business.


THAT... is AWFUL.

And hilarious. 

Big Sticky Vicky?? REALLY??? 

Stop making me laugh so hard this morning!! I laughed so hard last night while out with friends I was hoarse. Can't take another session so soon!!


----------



## Raven12

I would like to have some of this sticky


----------



## Guest

In Danville, everybody has nicknames. I'll never forget the time a bunch of us were in the backyard. It was a nickname festival, I suppose. There was Fast Eddie, Chacha, Tickdock, Squeaky, Double D, Spider, and Idget. Tickdock's wife Carol the Victim came over and was calling the next door neighbor "Twitchy" to her face. Which really set her eyes to twitching.


----------



## plowhand

Darntootin said:


> Best part about being single was not having to hold my farts in all the time. Sometimes it gets down-right painful! Ahhh the things I do for love.


Ain't stopped my brother. If they are somewhere and he picks up another gear going down the aisle,she gets gone too..where she don't get blamed!:awh: I don't blame her,he's rank!


----------



## glazed

Groene Pionier said:


> only men? where can I file for a discrimination complaint?


:donut:

Oops, not just men, my bad ... Ask WhyNot if my home-cooked meal was worth her drive.

:donut:

Edited to add: short little whispy thang? 

:donut:


----------



## Raven12

When you are single, you don't *have* to see someone. Like tonight, I don't want to see my friend. So I'm not. I want to be alone and do girl things. Like practice music. Oh, and look at food porn and abs. Can't forget that one.


----------



## WhyNot

glazed said:


> :donut:
> 
> Oops, not just men, my bad ... Ask WhyNot if my home-cooked meal was worth her drive.


Totally worth the drive.



glazed said:


> :donut:
> 
> Edited to add: short little whispy thang?
> 
> :donut:


It seemed right at the time :shrug:


----------



## glazed

((( hug )))

Made me laugh! Thank you! I needed one!!!!

For real ... You made me smile ... See you next weekend 

((( hug )))


----------



## WhyNot

glazed said:


> For real ... You made me smile ... See you next weekend


Glad I made you smile. And yes, see you next weekend!


----------



## L.A.

Raven12 said:


> do girl things. Like practice music.


Yep, girls need to practice !!!!!

We Guys just naturally make Music...:nana:


----------



## katydidagain

L.A. said:


> We Guys just naturally make Music...:nana:


Which is 1 reason I choose to be single. The first time I saw a "blowtorch from a match" was amusing (actually quite astonishing); the next 500 times weren't.


----------



## Raven12

L.A. said:


> Yep, girls need to practice !!!!!
> 
> We Guys just naturally make Music...:nana:



You are delusional. You need to lay off the tequila.


----------



## lazyBum

Raeven said:


> Raven... in all candor, I think it's because that for men, emotional pain hits them harder, goes far deeper than they care to admit -- and they're less skilled in how to cope with it.
> 
> Physical pain they are trained from birth to endure. Emotional pain, not much. So it's easier to avoid a situation that could potentially cause such pain than to try, and thereby risk getting hurt. Especially if they've been badly hurt in a previous relationship.
> 
> It's just a notion I have. I'm sure if I'm wrong, the men will set me straight.


I'd rather smash my arm with the bobcat loader again, than go through another humiliating rejection in public while trying to meet women. Why do I always find the women that don't know how to lie about already having a boyfriend? A "sorry, I'm not interested" would be acceptable too.


----------



## Fowler

Darntootin said:


> Do you have a job outside the home where you work with other people, Fowler?



:doh: Ummmm..Yes, I do....why do I find this question funny?....LOL


pass me some food porn please...


----------



## Raven12

Here. Have a big hug of drippy melty porn.


----------



## Fowler

Thats called premature chocolatebation


----------



## Raven12

Sorry, it has been awhile.


----------



## Darren

I have never understood why they drip chocolate on the plate like that. I don't mind picking up the plate and licking it, but why force someone to do that?


----------



## Tommyice

Raven12 said:


> Here. Have a big hug of drippy melty porn.



Hmmmm. All those ice cream balls and three cherries....menage a trois?


----------



## Raven12

Darren said:


> I have never understood why they drip chocolate on the plate like that. I don't mind picking up the plate and licking it, but why force someone to do that?


Ummmm...I think I am going to pass out. *thud*


----------



## Tommyice

Here's a bowl of freshly whipped cream. Nice soft landing for ya!


----------



## Raven12

You and your beaters. :nana:


----------



## FarmboyBill

Raeven, your first posting on p4 was right on, in my case.


----------



## shanzone2001

Tommyice said:


> Hmmmm. All those ice cream balls and three cherries....menage a trois?


Ahhh, Leslie! You become more and more awesome every day!!! :clap:


----------



## Tommyice

shanzone2001 said:


> Ahhh, Leslie! You become more and more awesome every day!!! :clap:


Myself is coming back in little spurts. Exhaustion has a way of sucking the fun out of you. I just hope I find my mojo soon---I've seemed to have misplaced it. Or was it secreted away from me?


----------



## wildhorse

Tonight I'm thinking Fowler is right...it sucks...pass a streight jacket....so I can at least be held while I sleep.


----------



## Fowler

Someone should invent, a heated life size man doll. Fitted to your personal specifications


----------



## plowhand

Fowler said:


> Someone should invent, a heated life size man doll. Fitted to your personal specifications


You'd probably get the poor thing so hot it'd catch on fire!


----------



## billooo2

glazed said:


> :donut:
> 
> I'd love to have any one of you men over for a good home-cooked meal ... Question is: would it really be worth your drive?
> 
> :donut:


YES......

Now to find someone to take care of the animals for several days.......oh yeah!!!!.......and directions......:shrug:


----------



## Raeven

lazybum and FBB, thanks for confirming my suspicions -- at least as they apply to you two.  Too small a sampling for a definitive conclusion, but it's just something I've always thought. 

I've known many men who would throw themselves in harm's way without a moment's hesitation to protect their loved ones, but the idea of getting hurt in a relationship makes them hightail it for the hills. What else could explain a disparity in response like that? It's not that they're adverse to pain. It's that they're adverse to *emotional* pain.

As for the life sized man doll... wouldn't do it for me, I'm afraid. Besides, he'd probably figure out a way to hog all the covers.


----------



## frogmammy

Raeven said:


> ....
> As for the life sized man doll... wouldn't do it for me, I'm afraid. Besides, he'd probably figure out a way to hog all the covers.


And once they spring a leak, they are just SO gone...

Mon


----------



## cindybode

> I've known many men who would throw themselves in harm's way without a moment's hesitation to protect their loved ones, but the idea of getting hurt in a relationship makes them hightail it for the hills. What else could explain a disparity in response like that? It's not that they're adverse to pain. It's that they're adverse to emotional pain.


Yup.

Many are also adverse to anything that makes their world the least bit uncomfortable. They'll take a bullet for their wife/girlfriend, but they won't give up the remote.:hrm:


----------



## Tommyice

Fowler said:


> Someone should invent, a heated life size man doll. Fitted to your personal specifications


I see a lucrative business opportunity for the industrious. Create a chain of stores. Like Build-A-Bud or something. Have them located in malls all across America. {copyrighted idea 2012--TommyIce}

Someone is bound to read this and steal my million dollar idea.


----------



## plowhand

Every body can't turn love off like turning off a light bulb. I've never understood how that works. That's why I'm so careful. I've seen so much heartache that was unnessecary. I don't know maybe I'm an emotional wussy... I can't help it. All I want is a lady to walk beside in life,not in front not behind, not a mamma, and not a boss. I had a wonderful grandmother that taught me about strong women. My maw is not as mentally, she suffers from ill health and has had to take medicine for nervous trouble for over 30 years, strong as her mother...but she stood by my father like a stonewall and in her darkest moments he did the same. He wasn't perfect,but they each were part of the bundle. One stick is easy broke, but a bundle of them is much harder to snap into. I suppose that's why I'm single I want my other half, my brace, the one person that'll make me want to go farther,harder,faster,and better. I want to find that person that I can hold dearer than anyother on earth, but I don't wanna mess up anyone elses life finding her. Excuse my rambling, and my typing like I talk, thats just me!


----------



## Spotted Owl

glazed said:


> :donut:
> 
> I'd love to have any one of you men over for a good home-cooked meal ... Question is: would it really be worth your drive?
> 
> :donut:



Yes ma'am I believe it would be. Might also be worth your drive too:happy:



Owl


----------



## 2horses

Tommyice said:


> I see a lucrative business opportunity for the industrious. Create a chain of stores. Like Build-A-Bud or something. Have them located in malls all across America. {copyrighted idea 2012--TommyIce}
> 
> Someone is bound to read this and steal my million dollar idea.


I just had a mental image of someone presenting this idea on Shark Tank..........bwahahaha!!!


----------



## Tommyice

And they better give me a cut of the action.

(or at least a doll for me and each of my friends  )


----------



## Jaclynne

plowhand said:


> ..... One stick is easy broke, but a bundle of them is much harder to snap into.


I like what this says. That you can count on the person next to you means a heck of a lot more than looks, romantic gestures, physical attraction, etc - you know, all that stuff we think is the reason we 'love' someone. One should never jump into or be enticed into a relationship until you know if the other has your back.

Jackie


----------



## starjj

Single only sucks if you don't have a partner that makes you better. Patnerships that suck the life out of you are why singles remain single.


----------



## willow_girl

> Being single and completely alone, not having anyone happy to see you except your farm animals, having no one to discuss your day with, having no one to love on you when you get home, having no one to cook supper for/or with, having no one to laugh with, no one cuddle with at night,...etc..etc.


The fact you don't have a romantic partner at the moment doesn't negate the possibility of having good friends who fulfill many of those needs.


----------



## Zilli

Fowler said:


> Funny how single people will come up with excuses for why they are alone.
> It's not natural, at least it's not for me and not everyone is the same, even though some would like you to be a carbon copy of them, but the reality is we are not.


Why do you see that as "excuses?"

I happen to like being single and I have no problem with "alone."

Why is that so hard for some people to understand - that maybe not all of us are meant to be "with" someone and that we are perfectly happy to be alone?

Granted, I still have one son at home (he's a senior in high school), so I am not totally alone, but I am actually looking forward to the day when I am no longer responsible for another human (I've raised five boys).

Your statement that "not everyone is the same" is true, though. Not everyone feels they need someone else to "complete" them and many of us are quite happy and content to be single.

I never feel like I'm missing out on anything being single (well, maybe except for S-E-X). In fact, I love the fact that my little farm is MINE. And the fact that I can do whatever I want with my property and I don't have to ask anybody else's opinion or PERMISSION.

And that I can have as many goats as I want and think I can support.

I have been single for seventeen years - ever since my youngest was four months old - and I can guarantee that I am totally at peace with being single for the rest of my life.

And that is NOT an "excuse" - just a fact.


----------



## Fowler

Zilli said:


> Why do you see that as "excuses?"
> 
> I happen to like being single and I have no problem with "alone."
> 
> Why is that so hard for some people to understand - that maybe not all of us are meant to be "with" someone and that we are perfectly happy to be alone?
> 
> *Granted, I still have one son at home (he's a senior in high school), so I am not totally alone,* but I am actually looking forward to the day when I am no longer responsible for another human (I've raised five boys).
> 
> Your statement that "not everyone is the same" is true, though. Not everyone feels they need someone else to "complete" them and many of us are quite happy and content to be single.
> 
> I never feel like I'm missing out on anything being single (well, maybe except for S-E-X). In fact, I love the fact that my little farm is MINE. And the fact that I can do whatever I want with my property and I don't have to ask anybody else's opinion or PERMISSION.
> 
> And that I can have as many goats as I want and think I can support.
> 
> I have been single for seventeen years - ever since my youngest was four months old - and I can guarantee that I am totally at peace with being single for the rest of my life.
> 
> And that is NOT an "excuse" - just a fact.


Then you are not fully alone, when you are let me know how you feel. When I had my kids at home i didnt feel a lone either.


----------



## shanzone2001

I want to be Zilli when I grow up.


----------



## sustainabilly

@ Raven12, Help me to understand if these posts were consternation/questioning or something else? Judging by the second one, I'd opt for consternation.

If you're truthfully curious then I'd have to tell you the answer is 42.

No. Seriously. Coincidentally, post 42 is the one you initially quoted. In it, I was _simply_ _answerin_g -IMO- the post of Sourdough's, that I quoted. 



Raven12 said:


> I don't understand how love happens on people's day planners. So many have a laundry list of expectations. It is unrealistic.


Yes, commitments sometimes have to be considered in terms of scheduling. I hope you'll concede to me that is it equally conceivable, and happens quite regularly, that women sometimes put off relationships, as well as childbirth, due to priorities in their current lives. For example, careers and schooling. 

I can accept this concept because, I wouldn't want to be on the receiving of a relationship where my girlfriend/wife was so preoccupied with her life that she didn't have time for me. I don't think it would be fair to have the roles reversed in that scenario either. 



Raven12 said:


> Go back and look at post #76. This must be a guy thing. They all seem to have the belief that love is so simple and easy. That *it* will roll up on their doorstep. I don't get it. I need a man to explain their thought process to me...


Who said love was simple or easy? If that were true eveyone would be doing it. And, there would be no HT/ST. Unless one considers that, once_ in _love, it's easy to do things for your lover that you'd otherwise think twice about; 'love is' jumping off a building with the unflinching faith that_ it _will prevent your certain death. I don't think that's easy! 

*I *don't expect *it* to roll up on my doorstep. But, my _current_ commitment came into this world 15 yrs ago. He, like his brother, stole my heart and soul. That obligation _requires_ my presence right here. Call it schedule or day planner or whatever, that commitment takes precedence over my heart's desires. 

Put simply, before I will even consider becoming a "roaming gnome" and contemplate the possibilty of leaving here to get to know someone who lives far away, this obligation must be fulfilled. Frankly, what kind of partner would I make, really, if I was the kind that would blithely toss away my obligations for some new "shiny?"


----------



## Zilli

Fowler said:


> Then you are not fully alone, when you are let me know how you feel. When I had my kids at home i didnt feel a lone either.


Oh, I don't know......

My son is active in a lot of things now that have him gone a lot - cross country, pep band, church youth group, science club. I never feel at a loss or lonely when he's not here. And even when he IS here, I don't see that much of him - he's usually in his "boy cave," on the computer or playing X-Box (or both).

I'm sure that when he does leave (he's planning on enlisting in the Navy), there will some hard times for me - not so much because of the fact that I will be alone then but because I will miss him.

I've always been a bit of a "loner," maybe even a bit of a hermit. I've always been comfortable doing things and going places by myself.

It's just that everybody is different. I have no issues when someone says they are lonely and that they want to share their life with someone; on the flip side, though, it would be nice if people would show me the same respect and not say I'm making "excuses" for being alone, when the fact is, I am living my life the exact way I want to, and in fact, was probably meant to.


----------



## Fair Light

Zilli said:


> Oh, I don't know......
> 
> My son is active in a lot of things now that have him gone a lot - cross country, pep band, church youth group, science club. I never feel at a loss or lonely when he's not here. And even when he IS here, I don't see that much of him - he's usually in his "boy cave," on the computer or playing X-Box (or both).
> 
> I'm sure that when he does leave (he's planning on enlisting in the Navy), there will some hard times for me - not so much because of the fact that I will be alone then but because I will miss him.
> 
> I've always been a bit of a "loner," maybe even a bit of a hermit. I've always been comfortable doing things and going places by myself.
> 
> It's just that everybody is different. I have no issues when someone says they are lonely and that they want to share their life with someone; on the flip side, though, it would be nice if people would show me the same respect and not say I'm making "excuses" for being alone, when the fact is, I am living my life the exact way I want to, and in fact, was probably meant to.


Well said.....


----------



## glazed

sustainabilly said:


> Frankly, what kind of partner would I make, really, if I was the kind that would blithely toss away my obligations for some new "shiny?"


...

Word.

...


----------



## Tommyice

Zilli said:


> It's just that everybody is different. I have no issues when someone says they are lonely and that they want to share their life with someone; on the flip side, though, it would be nice if people would show me the same respect and not say I'm making "excuses" for being alone, when the fact is, I am living my life the exact way I want to, *and in fact, was probably meant to.*


So are you saying being alone in this world is a destiny? Something that the Fates had determined for us?


----------



## Fowler

willow_girl said:


> The fact you don't have a romantic partner at the moment doesn't negate the possibility of having good friends who fulfill many of those needs.


Says Liz Taylor....LOL!!!


----------



## Fowler

Zilli said:


> Oh, I don't know......
> 
> My son is active in a lot of things now that have him gone a lot - cross country, pep band, church youth group, science club. I never feel at a loss or lonely when he's not here. And even when he IS here, I don't see that much of him - he's usually in his "boy cave," on the computer or playing X-Box (or both).
> 
> I'm sure that when he does leave (he's planning on enlisting in the Navy), there will some hard times for me - not so much because of the fact that I will be alone then but because I will miss him.
> 
> I've always been a bit of a "loner," maybe even a bit of a hermit. I've always been comfortable doing things and going places by myself.
> 
> It's just that everybody is different. I have no issues when someone says they are lonely and that they want to share their life with someone; on the flip side, though, it would be nice if people would show me the same respect and not say I'm making "excuses" for being alone, when the fact is, I am living my life the exact way I want to, and in fact, was probably meant to.


To me they are excuses. I can do all that was listed, having kids or being in a relationship. So if you were offended that just tells me your not comfortable being yourself in front of others? But that's another thread

I can see why some people are meant to be alone. 

I agree with Karl obligations come first, then yourself. It just so happens I am a young mom and my children are 25 and 30. My home is empty, and hrs away from family and friends. The best thing about being COMPLETELY alone, is you learn a lot about yourself and what makes you happy and how you became who you are.


----------



## Guest

Some people are alone because that's what they want. And some people are alone because that's the way life happened. Some of the second group despise being alone, and some of them get used to it. Not what they want, its just a matter of diminishing returns, at some point you realize you're wasting your life away. I've never been much of a believer in fate, I believe you make your life as you go along, what you do today affects your personal tomorrow. Still, at some point You have to say "This ain't working, and I need to move on to something that will be successful" Myself, as an example, approaching 62, been trying for 18 months or so, and my experience had been that people will complain about being hungry while a table full of food is within their reach. But, no, they're looking foe something that don't actually exist. If they'll waste their life away dreaming and complaining, they'll surely waste yours too. So, heck with it. I don't know how many years I'll have as healthy as I am right now, but bet your bottom dollar I won't be spending any more time trying to make inroads among the sleepers and dreamers of the world. Not because I want to be alone. But because I'm tired of being lied to and having my time wasted for me. If I want to waste my life away, I'm perfectly capable of doing that on my own. Heck, I can even lie to myself. If I need to be lied to.


----------



## Fowler

I understand there are differant reasons for being a lone, wheather it's by choice, or do to how life has treated you or just doing society a favor. 


I just wanted to hear from the people that "dont like" being single anymore and how they felt about that. I thought I made that clear in the original OP but I guess I needed to spell it out so that some that "werent totally single" would not get offended.

OP: *Especially if you have no kids to take care of, laugh with, play games with, talk too, etc.

Being single and completely alone, not having anyone *


----------



## Guest

Well, for the past few years, I've not had kids living here, all grown and gone, and have gotten on average 4 hours a week interacting with people face to face. Pretty close to completely alone. And dang nearly completely crazy by now, too.


----------



## Fair Light

I know that living alone is not the same for everyone...but what you are describing as being alone is not the same as "being alone on a desserted island" kind of alone...think of Tom Hanks in the movie "Castaway"...you do go to work and you do communicate with people here on HT...there are varying degrees of aloneness....you can be alone and be in a crowd...maybe people have different opinions of your original post and that is why you got so may different kinds of responses....I know...I know the kind of alone you are talking about...but if I was that kind of lonely, I would find a way to go out and meet people....I know you live pretty far out from others...but maybe that could change..just saying...we can all change our circumstances if we choose too...it sounds like you "want your cake and eat it too"....LOL...we all want that....LOL...if your current circumstances are not to your liking...you can change that...I know that the life of a "true" hermit is not for me....maybe it's not for you either.


----------



## FarmboyBill

I enteract with X and kids maybe 1 day a month. Maybe 2 days a month twice a year. I stay at Xs and GENERALLY DD comes for a couple hrs. IF I can get boy to play cards that makes a 4 some for a few hours once a month. IF I can get all 6, X Boy and Wifie, DD and hubbie, for a few hours, maybe 3 times a year, or less, That makes it grand.


----------



## Zilli

Tommyice said:


> So are you saying being alone in this world is a destiny? Something that the Fates had determined for us?


Only if you wanted it to be.

Look, I was married (and divorced) at a pretty young age - married at 19, divorced at 24.

When I got divorced, I knew I was young and that I wanted "another chance." Even then, it took me over five years to find someone who I wanted to be with.

We lived together for 2 1/2 years before we got married, were married for 10, and then he walked out on the family when our youngest was four months old for someone he met on the internet. I was 41.

I've had boyfriends - more like "friends with benefits." Quite a few, actually, but not a one that I would ever have considered living with in any capacity. There is not a single relationship that I grieved over when it was over. Several were ended by me when the guy tried to push me into more than what I wanted the relationship to be.

In other words, in the 17 years that I have been single, I have not met one single guy that made my heart skip a beat, that I felt "love" for.

So, is it "fate?" I really don't know. 

What I do I know is that I like my life, I love my independence, and I feel that I have chosen this life.


----------



## Zilli

Fowler said:


> So if you were offended *that just tells me your not comfortable being yourself in front of others? *But that's another thread


First off, I wasn't offended.

Secondly, are you psychic or something that you can tell by one post by me that I'm not comfortable being myself in front of others? 

Look, there have been times when I thought maybe something was wrong with me for wanting to be alone. Five years ago, I was hurt on the job and that left me with a life changing disability. Because of the nature of the injury, I was sent to a psychologist to make sure I wasn't suffering any lasting psychological affects (PTSD). After so many sessions, I had said all I felt I needed to say about the injury and I brought up with the psychologist about how I liked being alone - preferred it, actually - and I wondered if I should be worried about it. He said it is usually the people who are most at peace with themselves and who they are who are the most comfortable living a solitary life.

I don't know if that is true or not, but probably more accurate than someone who has never met me in person trying to tell me that I'm not comfortable being myself in front of others - based on a single post on an anonymous message board.

Anyway, for those who are lonely, I know that the holidays can be especially tough. I hope you all can at least get out and maybe do a little socializing over the next month and a half. 

I also hope that, for those who are looking, that you do find the right person and that the connection is real and is strong and that it is one of true love and mutual respect.

And, me? I'll continue to live my life peacefully and happily - alone - out here in the woods on my little 'stead. Besides, it's hard to be lonely when you have a house full of dogs and cats and a barn full of happy and contented goats. :goodjob:


----------



## Fowler

Then go be alone, walk your journey in peace, I am actually seeking advice and knowledge from those who wish to not be alone.


----------



## katydidagain

Fowler said:


> Then go be alone, walk your journey in peace, I am actually seeking advice and knowledge from those who wish to not be alone.


Then I guess I can't add anything to your thread. I doubt few want to be truly alone like on a deserted island alone. But some of us realize we do better by ourselves so that becomes our choice rather than deal with the aftermath of letting someone into our world and getting burned. I sincerely hope you find someone; if you do, let me know because I'll do a fig dance to celebrate.


----------



## Terri in WV

Katy, we'll want video proof of you doing the dance!:grin:


----------



## katydidagain

Terri in WV said:


> Katy, we'll want video proof of you doing the dance!:grin:


Well, I have to find a spot to get my fig trees growing again and by then I doubt anyone will want to see a naked old bat with no rhythm dancing but, hey, I'm game.


----------



## Txrider

Fowler said:


> Then go be alone, walk your journey in peace, I am actually seeking advice and knowledge from those who wish to not be alone.


I have lived alone for 20 years, I don't really mind it but I don't really prefer it. I do prefer it to being around someone just to be around someone. Dunno if I'll ever find someone I can stand to live with after so long a life by myself, or who could put up with me. If I'm alone forever so be it, if I find someone I like so be it, but at 53 now realistically the chances are looking pretty slim as it'll never be a high priority for me to go chasing it. But ya never know, ya know?


----------



## sustainabilly

katydidagain said:


> Well, I have to find a spot to get my fig trees growing again and by then I doubt anyone will want to see a naked old bat with no rhythm dancing but, hey, I'm game.


:hysterical: Oh Crap! That was funny!


----------



## wildhorse

Fowler if you were closer I'd take you to my rodeo and introduce you to some pretty good people that is if you would like that kind of thing..cowboys are crazy ...bull riders are insane..but they are all a good lot of people.


----------



## glazed

:donut:

Heck yeah they are ... The ropers and the wranglers too.

(Not to be confused with said "boot & jean wearers" please)

:donut:


----------



## Zilli

I just wanted to add something, and then I will bow out of this thread.

For those of you who maybe feel the loneliness more at this time of year, I wanted to tell you what I did a couple of times that helped me immensely.

When my ex left, he must have been experiencing a few pangs of conscience because he told me that he would never take the boys from me on the holidays because he knew how important having them at that time was to me.

Well......needless to say that didn't last long. 

Because I felt at such a loss at the idea of not having my kids with me for the holidays, the first couple of years that happened, I volunteered at a homeless shelter - helping to prepare and serve the Thanksgiving and Christmas dinners.

It was a WONDERFUL experience and was just what I needed. I had a great time and was surprised to find out that the guy in charge was himself homeless (I showed him how to make gravy and we spent a lot of time talking about classic rock).

Also, there were things that needed to be moved from one shelter to another (chairs, tables, etc.), and because I had a truck, I was able to do that.

While I felt good about what I was doing, in all honesty, I was really just another body; if I hadn't been there, someone else would have been.

I think without a doubt that I was the one who benefited the most from my being there.

I always intended to make it a regular holiday thing for me, but the next time around, I didn't call in time and when I did call, they had all the volunteers they needed and didn't have the need for anymore. Same thing next time. By the time the next time rolled around, I had gotten used to being alone every other holiday and just kind of spaced it off; too bad and something that I regret. I had originally planned on involving my kids when they were old enough.

So, while it may be too late for this Thanksgiving, perhaps you can do something similar for Christmas. Or maybe something else that will give you something positive to do for others and keep your mind off being alone - maybe adopting a grandparent at a nursing home, or knitting hats for the homeless, or something else that fits your interests and abilities.

Anyway......I just thought I would toss that out there.


----------



## vicker

I've spent the vast majority of my holiday seasons alone, to the point that I sort of prefer them that way (except Thanksgiving). Christmas Eve is a beautiful night to be alone.


----------



## Marshloft

Fowler said:


> Especially if you have no kids to take care of, laugh with, play games with, talk too, etc.
> 
> Being single and completely alone, not having anyone happy to see you except your farm animals, having no one to discuss your day with, having no one to love on you when you get home, having no one to cook supper for/or with, having no one to laugh with, no one cuddle with at night,...etc..etc.
> 
> 
> I see no benefits in being all alone.


 After reading the posts,, I lost my train of thought.
Soooo..
I'm a loner mostly because I wasn't allowed to have many friends growing up. Strict adopted parents and all. No social skills to enter HS. I never thought myself to be equal to anyone else.
But after years and years and years of being in the working world, I realized I was better off than they were. I still don't play well with other children. My social skills still need to be improved,,, but getting better.
After having my own business for 15 years,, I realized I enjoyed the communicational aspects of other humans.
Having employees,,, forced me to learn how to play well with other children.
Not an easy task for me.
That being said.
I'm still a loner,,, but hate being alone. Kinda like not being alone.
I'm single,,, but hate it,,, kinda enjoyed having someone to love.
I have my 2 boys,,, they give me a great deal of love,,, fun and laughter.
They've taught me how to laugh, and love again. And its ok to not be so serious all the time.
They are such comedians.
I keep telling them they need to take their show on the road,,,I think between the 3 of us,, we could bring the house down.
But I have to tell ya,,, as much as I love and enjoy the times I have with my boys. 
It doesn't make up for the lonelyness one feels for a companion of the heart. The heart still yearns.
gh


----------



## wyld thang

willow_girl said:


> The fact you don't have a romantic partner at the moment doesn't negate the possibility of having good friends who fulfill many of those needs.


yes yes yes yes yes!

I had a nice walk last night between a dance and the potluck, in the dark and rain and wind with a dear girlfriend I've known since 7th grade. We walked arm in arm, slow and cozy and laughing and truly, in love. I am so thankful for my friends!


----------



## Laura

There's a difference between being alone and being lonely. Lonely is mental isolation.

Zilli, as soon as I took care of business I began doing volunteer work to learn more about my community. The more I learned the more things I found to do that I actually enjoyed doing. I meet lots of people this way. It's been an important factor in rebuilding our lives since the divorce. I've pared down the activities to promoting fundraisers which feature Banjo Boss's bands, fire department and a few extra things I see need to be done. I've been able to make new healthy friends and build a social life from volunteering my time and talents in my community.


----------



## Spotted Owl

Marshloft said:


> But I have to tell ya,,, as much as I love and enjoy the times I have with my boys.
> It doesn't make up for the lonelyness one feels for a companion of the heart. The heart still yearns.
> gh



That's the bottom line for lots of folks. 

A thriving social life is one thing. The above is another matter all together. I don't know if I buy the metal isolation thing either, I'll have to think on that one for a bit. Not totally sure I understand the meaning of that one. Talking with someone and doing things in a social setting is one thing, but being able to talk/share to/with someone is a different thing all together. Talking to the animals here at home and the trees at work only last for a short time. Intimate(minds out of the gutter please) conversation is something I believe is a needed part of human life and interaction, that can only be accomplished with a very select person(s). Unless you are the type who holds nothing as private and will share any and everything with any and everyone.



Owl


----------



## lonelytree

All this Lonely stuff is bringing me down..... 


I'm not really lonely, I have lots of trees.


----------



## Raven12

Fowler said:


> I just wanted to hear from the people that "dont like" being single anymore and how they felt about that. I thought I made that clear in the original OP but I guess I needed to spell it out so that some that "werent totally single" would not get offended.
> 
> OP: *Especially if you have no kids to take care of, laugh with, play games with, talk too, etc.
> 
> Being single and completely alone, not having anyone *



I hate being single but I chose not to be in a committed relationship. So every morning it is one day at a time. One more day trying to forget the pain. One more day of trying to move on with someone else. One more day of looking at food porn in the middle of the night. 

I'm tapped out. I have hit bottom. I tried to save someone that doesn't want to be saved. I have nothing left to give and do I want to go through this ever again? Heck no. I would rather stay single the rest of my life than be in this situation again. 

You are strong, Fowler. You are a ton stronger than I am. (I am ok with that.)


----------



## Shrek

Fowler said:


> Especially if you have no kids to take care of, laugh with, play games with, talk too, etc.
> 
> Being single and completely alone, not having anyone happy to see you except your farm animals, having no one to discuss your day with, having no one to love on you when you get home, having no one to cook supper for/or with, having no one to laugh with, no one cuddle with at night,...etc..etc.
> 
> 
> I see no benefits in being all alone.




Some benefit of being single and all alone is you don't run the risk of having poo flung back on you or having to kick someone to the curb or be kicked to the curb yourself only to start over again until you find whatever suits you and can accept you and your fairy poo. :shrug:


----------



## WhyNot

Fowler said:


> *I just wanted to hear from the people that "dont like" being single anymore and how they felt about that. *


I don't like being single. Never have. How do I feel about it? Well....I don't like it. LOL

I don't have much else to say about it either. I have a lot of friends, some are very close and I love them dearly but it is not the same. I have a large family that are spread around and always have been and even the ones I have spent the most time with I do not feel without them or lonely without their physical presence. Oddly, maybe, I don't get lonely per se. But often I do feel very alone whether or not I am around my family or not.

Family and friends and animals aside, it's different than being with someone. Truly with and aligned and sharing in all ways your life. There are things that come close, but not quite there.

I cherish each and every one of "my people", but again...it is not the same as being with someone.

So people tell me to "get out there and find someone"...yeah...well, I've mulled this over and I've even gone out into the world with the express goal of pairing up. I loose my gusto quickly. I do get out and do things and meet people, but....for whatever reason....having someone for the sake of having someone isn't my thing. 

People have said I'm too picky and that is why, when I do go out on dates or am somewhere and someone shows interest that it never works. I've thought about that too. And the answer is no. As much as I really want to be a part of a team, have a mate and lover to share my everything with....mostly I just can't be bothered and I have no real reason why. It's been like that for a while now.

This is why I am very certain that it will take a great man to get me....but it won't take him long. You know...as long as he's great. 

ETA: I should say...as long as *I* think he's great. I do know at least one.


----------



## Laura

Some of us are very good at being alone. It doesn't mean we want to be alone forever. A problem we "skilled at alone" people face is we're often kinda sucky with our social skills. That often spills directly to sucky at "other" personal relationships too. 

Practice makes perfect. We practice, we fail, we try again, our heart isn't bleeding, we keep going. Getting out and practicing interpersonal exchanges is a great way to hone those skills, learn about others and ourselves and what we like and don't like. It puts us in situations where we must negotiate with others in cooperative ways. That is valuable skill for two people to bring into a relationship.

Getting out and doing community stuff means you're meeting people. The more people you meet and interract with, the better chance of meeting someone. Santa is not going to drop him/her down your chimney, or lay him/her in the manger in your barn.


----------



## Sourdough

Fowler said:


> I am actually seeking advice and knowledge from those who wish to not be alone.



Fowler & others, here is my best advise: Don't fool around wasting time pretending you is what you ain't. Just lay the TRUTH out there as soon as possible.

I like Lovely Lady Laura, and I think we would be great together; However it did not take much open honest communication for us to realize there was no way we could make it work. Nothing wrong with her or me. The problem lay in the external conditions we each find ourselves in.

Why waste time, they are going too see the truth soon. Just tell your truth, and "DEMAND" they tell their truth, if they won't.......move on.


----------



## Sourdough

Laura said:


> lay him/her in the manger in your barn.



Great.....Just GREAT.....one more fantasy destroyed by reality.


----------



## wyld thang

Sourdough said:


> Fowler & others, here is my best advise: Don't fool around wasting time pretending you is what you ain't. Just lay the TRUTH out there as soon as possible.
> 
> I like Lovely Lady Laura, and I think we would be great together; However it did not take much open honest communication for us to realize there was no way we could make it work. Nothing wrong with her or me. The problem lay in the external conditions we each find ourselves in.
> 
> Why waste time, they are going too see the truth soon. Just tell your truth, and "DEMAND" they tell their truth, if they won't.......move on.


never say never Doh, enjoy the attraction, the connection, the friendship, come what may


----------



## wyld thang

ps, ya like my nickname for ya? huh?? huh??


----------



## tambo

I had much rather be single than in another relationship like I just got out of. 

The exboyfriend hadn't been happy in a while but just didn't know how to tell me? 

To me he didn't care at all if he couldn't tell me that. 

So yeah being single sucks but being with someone that don't think enough of you to tell you their not happy is worse. 

Fowler forgive me if this is something else that didn't help you but it's what I wanted to say.


----------



## katydidagain

tambo said:


> i had much rather be single than in another relationship like i just got out of.


amen!


----------



## Sourdough

tambo said:


> I had much rather be single than in another relationship like I just got out of.
> 
> The exboyfriend hadn't been happy in a while but just didn't know how to tell me?
> 
> To me he didn't care at all if he couldn't tell me that.
> 
> So yeah being single sucks but being with someone that don't think enough of you to tell you their not happy is worse.
> 
> Fowler forgive me if this is something else that didn't help you but it's what I wanted to say.



Put on your "BIG GIRL" panties, and get on with living, because Pizzing and moaning gets old after awhile


----------



## tambo

Sourdough don't you ever make the mistake of thinking I don't ever have my big girl panties on. I wasn't pizzing and moaning thank you very much. I put up with all your crazy azz post you can put up with mine.


----------



## Sourdough

katydidagain said:


> amen!





tambo said:


> I had much rather be single than in another relationship like I just got out of.


Why don't you guys just buy some bugs and eat them, your both too magnificent for any Mortal MAN. Your both chronic victims, that refuse to take any responsibility for the choices "YOU" made.


----------



## katydidagain

Sourdough said:


> Why don't you guys just buy some bugs and eat them, your both too magnificent for any Mortal MAN. Your both chronic victims, that refuse to take any responsibility for the choices "YOU" made.


I take full responsibility for my poor choices. Apparently I have a broken "picker" (or at least that's what my male friends have concluded) which is why I have chosen not to make another mistake. Heck, it's not like there aren't lots of other women out there for the plucking.


----------



## Evons hubby

zong said:


> Well, when you're alone, at least you're not getting lied to.


If only this were true.... A whole lot of folks seem to enjoy lying to themselves.... and quite often find themselves alone because of it!


----------



## tambo

Sourdough said:


> Why don't you guys just buy some bugs and eat them, your both too magnificent for any Mortal MAN. Your both chronic victims, that refuse to take any responsibility for the choices "YOU" made.


I don't know what your problem with me is Sourdough but you don't know me well enough to make that statement. I have never been a man basher and I sure as heck don't think I am to magnificent for any man. I sure as heck am not a victim either. I am living my life as you can see on the homesteading monthly thread. I don't know what I ever did to offend you but you can keep those kinda comments about me to yourself.


----------



## sustainabilly

@ Sourdough: The world doesn't run by your clock! Who are you to tell people that they need to get on with _your _version of living when you sequester yourself in the middle of nowhere and lament the lack of companionship. 

Alot of us have busted your chops for posts but, for the most part, _these_ two have stayed out of it all. I think you think too much, but I would defend your right to do so. Me thinks, pr'aps you ought to rethink your approach.


----------



## elkhound

Sourdough said:


> Why don't you guys just buy some bugs and eat them, your both too magnificent for any Mortal MAN. Your both chronic victims, that refuse to take any responsibility for the choices "YOU" made.


way...WAY....off base here.i dated tambo for 2 years she has never once said or played the victim role.

as far as katy is concerned she says she picked 2 fellas that treated her bad and shes done with trying.seems simple to me....she doesnt have the energy or wants to waste time trying again.so she has moved on and even to another state that is more to her liking.


----------



## Sourdough

elkhound said:


> way...WAY....off base here.i dated tambo for 2 years she has never once said or played the victim role.
> 
> as far as katy is concerned she says she picked 2 fellas that treated her bad and shes done with trying.seems simple to me....she doesnt have the energy or wants to waste time trying again.so she has moved on and even to another state that is more to her liking.


Me.....SORRY ladies.


----------



## Sourdough

katydidagain said:


> I take full responsibility for my poor choices. Apparently I have a broken "picker" (or at least that's what my male friends have concluded) which is why I have chosen not to make another mistake. Heck, it's not like there aren't lots of other women out there for the plucking.



Why would a man want to pluck a lady, much more fun to dance the night away.


----------



## Sourdough

sustainabilly said:


> Sourdough: Who are you to tell people that they need to get on with _your _version of living when you sequester yourself in the middle of nowhere and lament the lack of companionship....



I live where I have chosen to live because I expect a Pandemic will harvest about 33% of Americans (Lets call that ONE HUNDRED and TWENTY FIVE MILLION "Dead"Americans). Now if I can enroll a lady.....Fine. If I don't try I should surely fail at that endeavor. I assume 100% responsibility for where I choose to live, and the lifestyle I choose to live. If a Lady wants to be part of that, I would Cherish her and the life together.


----------



## FarmboyBill

Somebody said the guys told her her picker was broken.

Im beginning to think thats whats wrong with me LOL


----------



## Guest

Everybody is him(or her)self. You can't very well expect to be able to be yourself and get away with it if you're intolerant of others being themselves.


----------



## L.A.

No FFB....PICKER....Not Peck.......


----------



## Sourdough

FarmboyBill said:


> Somebody said the guys told her her picker was broken.
> 
> Im beginning to think thats whats wrong with me LOL



Maybe it is not broken.....maybe it is only Bent. (Note: I have a tubing bender.....)


----------



## katydidagain

elkhound said:


> way...WAY....off base here.i dated tambo for 2 years she has never once said or played the victim role.
> 
> as far as katy is concerned she says she picked 2 fellas that treated her bad and shes done with trying.seems simple to me....she doesnt have the energy or wants to waste time trying again.so she has moved on and even to another state that is more to her liking.


I'm still waiting for the final papers to come through for me to sign (I have to sign off that I know they accepted my offer) so I can order the title exam. When I got back to Brrrhio, I stopped by to see my car dealer friend and told him where I'm moving. He asked if I'd checked the demographics; I said I hadn't so he did. He read for a couple of minutes then burst out laughing really hard. There are 8 men to every woman there! Ah the ironies of my life...


----------



## cindilu

elkhound said:


> way...WAY....off base here.i dated tambo for 2 years she has never once said or played the victim role.
> 
> as far as katy is concerned she says she picked 2 fellas that treated her bad and shes done with trying.seems simple to me....she doesnt have the energy or wants to waste time trying again.so she has moved on and even to another state that is more to her liking.


I am going to stick my neck out and second what elk has said. I consider Tambo to be a good friend and never has she downed on guys or talked smack. The guy that gets to be in a relationship with her better dang well consider himself lucky. She would be a awesome homesteading partner.


----------



## elkhound

katydidagain said:


> I'm still waiting for the final papers to come through for me to sign (I have to sign off that I know they accepted my offer) so I can order the title exam. When I got back to Brrrhio, I stopped by to see my car dealer friend and told him where I'm moving. He asked if I'd checked the demographics; I said I hadn't so he did. He read for a couple of minutes then burst out laughing really hard. There are 8 men to every woman there! Ah the ironies of my life...



pm me......i am out of the loop on whats going on.


----------



## katydidagain

elkhound said:


> pm me......i am out of the loop on whats going on.


Done. Feel free to share with trusted souls if you wish.


----------



## tambo

cindilu said:


> I am going to stick my neck out and second what elk has said. I consider Tambo to be a good friend and never has she downed on guys or talked smack. The guy that gets to be in a relationship with her better dang well consider himself lucky. She would be a awesome homesteading partner.


Thanks for the kind words Cindilu. I don't know if they would be lucky or not because I do have my flaws too!!


----------



## shanzone2001

Dear Mr. Dough,
You are being mean and even though you have apologized I am still going to call you out on it. You know not of what you speak....Tambo is an amazing woman who is far from a complainer! She is an amazing independent woman who can and will survive without a man in her life. If she chooses to have one (and he would be the lucky one) then so be it. Right now she is on her own and doing just fine.
Sincerely,
The Princess


----------



## Guest

If he don't have his rights, you don't have yours. Remember that. It will be on the test.


----------



## shanzone2001

zong said:


> If he don't have his rights, you don't have yours. Remember that. It will be on the test.


He doesn't have the right to be insulting and make false statements....If I were to do so then I expect to be called on it as well.


----------



## Guest

Let he who is without sin, cast the first stone. So, is it you?? You are absolutely sure you've never done the same?? Or worse?


----------



## Raven12

shanzone2001 said:


> He doesn't have the right to be insulting and make false statements....If I were to do so then I expect to be called on it as well.


Ummm...yeah...ok...

EVERYONE BACK UP!!!


----------



## tambo

It amazes me how some show their true colors on here and still can't figure out why they can't connect with someone. On the other hand I'm really glad they do so we can see the true person.


----------



## katydidagain

I think at long last my choices are being respected here; nobody has told me I'm a bitter old manhating hag tonight. If this novel trend continues, I'll probably have an apoplectic fit and cease to exist. 

I consider tambo a friend; she's a great lady who deserves the best.


----------



## shanzone2001

Misery loves company....and so does negativity. 

Katy, don't let it bother you. I actually find it entertaining how some try so hard to put others down in an effort to make themselves look better. If it looks like poo and smells like poo then it is poo!!!


----------



## Raven12

L.A. said:


> No FFB....PICKER....Not Peck.......


Pecks are floating around??? Wait...what did I miss? :happy:


----------



## shanzone2001

tambo said:


> It amazes me how some show their true colors on here and still can't figure out why they can't connect with someone. On the other hand I'm really glad they do so we can see the true person.


I think it is kind-of funny!!!!!


----------



## tambo

shanzone2001 said:


> Misery loves company....and so does negativity.
> 
> Katy, don't let it bother you. I actually find it entertaining how some try so hard to put others down in an effort to make themselves look better. If it looks like poo and smells like poo then it is poo!!!


Amen sister!!


----------



## Raven12

katydidagain said:


> I think at long last my choices are being respected here; nobody has told me I'm a bitter old manhating hag tonight.


Give it a day. This is ST.


----------



## Raven12




----------



## katydidagain

shanzone2001 said:


> Misery loves company....and so does negativity.
> 
> Katy, don't let it bother you. I actually find it entertaining how some try so hard to put others down in an effort to make themselves look better. If it looks like poo and smells like poo then it is poo!!!


I don't let it bother me; I have tried to stop posting anything about my life because of the "downer trio" who apparently are arrogant enough to think they know how I should live my life. As my mother said..."Consider the source"...I have...I'm not impressed.

I've been here just over 8 years. During that time I've formed friendships with some wonderful people who rarely frequent ST these days along with others who are here. I'm very blessed to have good friends who offer great advice and cheer me on when I'm scared. They make me smile; they make me believe I can do the impossible. I am blessed.


----------



## tambo

katydidagain said:


> I think at long last my choices are being respected here; nobody has told me I'm a bitter old manhating hag tonight. If this novel trend continues, I'll probably have an apoplectic fit and cease to exist.
> 
> I consider tambo a friend; she's a great lady who deserves the best.


Thanks Katy. I feel the same way about you. I respect you because what you see is what you get good bad or other wise. No one has any doubt about what you think and that's what I like.


----------



## Raven12

I find this rather boring. I am going to throw poo again.


----------



## shanzone2001

Good for you, Katy. You have been through a lot and continue to move forward and look at the good in life.
I think you and I both know that getting upset about a post here on ST is a waste of our time....there always has and always will be folks who come here to be grumps. That being said, there are quite a few good folks, too. It is just too bad they don't post as often.


----------



## shanzone2001

Raven12 said:


> I find this rather boring. I am going to throw poo again.


You can always go to another forum here on HT and complain about us ST posters. :smack


----------



## Raven12

I'm too busy flirting.


----------



## Tommyice

GURL FIGHT!


----------



## Raven12

Well, I'm bored. Have you read these threads Tommy?


----------



## shanzone2001

Raven12 said:


> Well, I'm bored. Have you read these threads Tommy?


I agree with you there, Raven. I could go for a jello fight...I have had a few beers.


----------



## Tommyice

I was just sitting here thinking..."I wish Raven and Shanzone would go at it. I'm dying to use my purse fighting smiley." and you to accommodated me. I'm almost afraid to think now.


----------



## Raven12

I'm glad Fowler isn't here to read her own thread. zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.


----------



## Raven12

This goes way back to when Shannon was jealous about Frenchy talking to me in the forum. I stir the pot when it is slow.


----------



## Guest

I was just thinking, pot is really killer when it's cold and late. Now, it's cold, late, I'm hungry, and my lips are gone!!


----------



## Tommyice

Naw, she'd just fling some sh....oops, I mean poo at us and demand to know if we're happy being alone. 

No. I'm not happy being alone. Nor do I think it's my destiny or my choice. But I do believe I'm living my signature line and I'm in the discomfort stage.


----------



## Raven12

Cheetos!!!


----------



## shanzone2001

Raven12 said:


> This goes way back to when Shannon was jealous about Frenchy talking to me in the forum. I stir the pot when it is slow.


I don't remember that....remind me so we can fight.


----------



## Tommyice

Can I have the Cliff Notes version of Cheetos--I was working an awful OT schedule when that came about.


----------



## Raven12

ROFL. Good one, Shannon.

Tommy, better get your cat smiley ready.


----------



## shanzone2001

Seriously though, Frenchy is the last one I would get upset with over flirting. I knew when I met him that he is a flirt and it is just part of his charm.
Now there is one man on here that I might have been a little possessive of, but it wasn't Frenchy.


----------



## Raven12

Whatever. Keep rollin' it on out. I get a laugh out of it.


----------



## tambo

I do think being single sucks. I wish I had a mate to homestead with but until that happens I'm going to do the best I can with what I got to work with ME. I come to ST for the FRIENDLY homesteading advice not to meet a potential mate. It happened once and I am thankful it did. The LDR is not for me and relocating is not an option for me at this time. 

Seems like the people on ST now are all about relationships not so much homesteading advice. That's fine but people coming through here see all the drama and snarkiness and move on. 

I wish people would chill a little and ease up. I was offended by what sourdough said because in my opinion I'm not at all what he said. He can feel that way about me I don't care but he needs to keep it to himself. Just like we don't have to put everything we feel about someone in black and white.

If we want new blood here we are going to have to stop all this drama. We all have one thing in common. We like coming here for what ever reason so we need to take care of it and let it grow. 

I said my piece. Thanks to all the friends that supported me. I appreciate it a lot. To all the ones that don't so be it.


----------



## shanzone2001

Raven12 said:


> Love how you diss Frenchy AGAIN.


Huh? Oh nevermind. That ship has sailed and shouldn't be resurrected. You have no clue about what happened and just because you would like to "think" you do, you don't.


----------



## Raven12

Then why are you so upset? He he. You have a Frenchy nerve.


----------



## tambo

Why are you so wanting to get on her nerve Raven12? You want someone to get on your sensitive nerve?


----------



## shanzone2001

Raven12 said:


> Then why are you so upset? He he. You have a Frenchy nerve.


Upset? What about my posts makes you think I am upset? I am actually in a good mood which is the only reason I would consider having a conversation with you....:nana:


----------



## Raven12

Nah, you are still jealous. You wouldn't waste your time with me otherwise.


----------



## elkhound

i dont get all the pokein and stabbin here over the last little bit.cant we all try to get along and have some fun.


----------



## Guest

My girl got some advice for all y'all.

[YOUTUBE]DbgfQ48hWuY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## shanzone2001

Raven12 said:


> Nah, you are still jealous. You wouldn't waste your time with me otherwise.


Jealous of what? If there is something I should have been jealous of please tell me...sounds interesting. You have my curiosity....
I don't remember you being around 2 years ago.


----------



## tambo

Hurting people hurt people and enjoy it. They keep showing their true colors.


----------



## shanzone2001

elkhound said:


> i dont get all the pokein and stabbin here over the last little bit.cant we all try to get along and have some fun.


I am wondering what she is talking about....she seems to think she has done something that I would have cared about. I want to know what it is....


----------



## shanzone2001

tambo said:


> Hurting people hurt people and enjoy it. They keep showing their true colors.


She is on a roll, huh???


----------



## Guest

I got some fantastic good news!! Is this the right place for it??


----------



## Raven12

zong said:


> I got some fantastic good news!! Is this the right place for it??


Oh, please. Go ahead.


----------



## tambo

Shanzone has it going on in her life. She has nothing to be jealous of believe me.


----------



## sustainabilly




----------



## Guest

Raven12 and I are expecting!!


----------



## shanzone2001

Waiting.....


----------



## Guest

Wait, thats the dope talking. I'm sorry. (I'm not really sorry, my momma made me say that) What I mean is, I won $8 on the megamillion dollar lottery!!


----------



## Raven12

Yes. And I want to name him, Karl.


----------



## Raven12

Darn, scratch that.


----------



## Guest

Or Katy


----------



## tambo

Let them work this out Zong then we can all put it in the past!!


----------



## Guest

OK, I just said the dope thing to protect your secret identity as Miss Fertile, 2012. I dont think thats spelled right


----------



## shanzone2001

tambo said:


> Let them work this out Zong then we can all put it in the past!!


He can't...he always has to say something dumb that only he finds funny.


----------



## katydidagain

zong said:


> Wait, thats the dope talking. I'm sorry. (I'm not really sorry, my momma made me say that) What I mean is, I won $8 on the megamillion dollar lottery!!


You're not supposed to call people names here even if you're calling yourself something bad.


----------



## Guest

NO NO NO Lets have a prayer meeting. I'm praying for you know what to happen. I ain't talking bout no rupture, neither


----------



## Raven12

It's ok. Only the sober people will notice.


----------



## Guest

Y'all coming to a nuclear war armed with mace?? for real?


----------



## tambo

If you are not part of the solution you are the problem.


----------



## katydidagain

Fowler is really not going to appreciate her thread being closed when she wakes up in the morning.


----------



## shanzone2001

I am sure Fowler will understand....

I am still waiting....


----------



## tambo

Zong you don't give a rip about this forum do you?


----------



## Guest

If I was a bearded lady, I'd whine like a sissy to the moderators that people smarter than me were saying things I don't understand. Fortunately, I ain't got a beard.


----------



## Raven12

shanzone2001 said:


> He can't...he always has to say something dumb that only he finds funny.


"He doesn't have the right to be insulting and make false statements....If I were to do so then I expect to be called on it as well." - Shanzone2001


----------



## Guest

You mean do I not want to see the infighting, and often try to defuse it with humor?? You tell me. Y'all want to rip each other's guts out. I want you to relax and smile. Yep, that makes me bad. If you focus on anything but hate, I'm ahead.


----------



## Raven12

katydidagain said:


> Fowler is really not going to appreciate her thread being closed when she wakes up in the morning.


She can kick my butt tomorrow. I haven't laughed this hard since the end of October. It has been well worth the butt kicking.


----------



## shanzone2001

But what I said wasn't a false statement. Big difference.

I guess you aren't going to say what you ever did to make me jealous. I knew you are full of it. Glad you find this funny....I find it very odd, not funny.


----------



## katydidagain

tambo said:


> Zong you don't give a rip about this forum do you?


Why would he?


----------



## sustainabilly




----------



## Sourdough

elkhound said:


> i dont get all the pokein and stabbin here over the last little bit.cant we all try to get along and have some fun.


........i dont get all the pokein and stabbin here over the last little bit.cant we all try to get along and have some sex......?:nanner:


----------



## tambo

zong said:


> You mean do I not want to see the infighting, and often try to defuse it with humor?? You tell me. Y'all want to rip each other's guts out. I want you to relax and smile. Yep, that makes me bad. If you focus on anything but hate, I'm ahead.


Seems like you deverted the solution to a problem so you could be center of attention.


----------



## Raven12

Karl, my first born is being named after you!


----------



## Guest

tambo said:


> Seems like you deverted the solution to a problem so you could be center of attention.


And that is somehow worse than the ridiculous fight the past 50 or so posts?? how? Is it my fault you focus on me? after 10 pages, I've done something??


----------



## elkhound

Sourdough said:


> .............................................i dont get all the pokein and stabbin here over the last little bit.cant we all try to get along and have some sex......?:nanner:


if i when mega lotto....i will fly laura to you or vise versa for free....lol


----------



## shanzone2001

Hey, Tambo....it isn't worth it. It is people like these 2 who make folks run from ST. One makes a joke out of everything, the other makes claims that she can't back up just to look like she knows about something she doesn't.


----------



## sustainabilly

Happy Thanksgiving Y'all. See ya Friday.


----------



## shanzone2001

elkhound said:


> if i when mega lotto....i will fly laura to you or vise versa for free....lol


You can fly me out to Alaska so I can kick his butt for being mean to Tambo!!! (He would like it, I know!!!)


----------



## Guest

Oh, yeah, I get it now. My entry here was to point out that Sourdough has the right to state his opinion, which apparently somezone thinks is a really bad thing. Hey, big deal. You got your right too, and if you was being jumped on, I'd stand up for you, too. So get a grip.


----------



## sustainabilly

Raven12 said:


> Karl, my first born is being named after you!


And umm...I could, maybe, help you with that.


----------



## tambo

zong said:


> And that is somehow worse than the ridiculous fight the past 50 or so posts?? how? Is it my fault you focus on me? after 10 pages, I've done something??


 The attention wasn't on you and you couldn't stand it. I didn't want you to be sad.


----------



## Raven12

I will be your dessert, Karl.


----------



## Guest

Are you absolutely sure you want this??


----------



## shanzone2001

You know, Tambo, another way to draw attention to yourself is to make false statements trying to upset someone but then never backing up what you said. Lame.


----------



## tambo

zong said:


> Oh, yeah, I get it now. My entry here was to point out that Sourdough has the right to state his opinion, which apparently somezone thinks is a really bad thing. Hey, big deal. You got your right too, and if you was being jumped on, I'd stand up for you, too. So get a grip.


Don't ever think I need your help Zong. I don't want or need it.


----------



## Jaclynne

sustainabilly said:


>


Hey, I have a plate just like that. My mom and dad had their wedding cake on it.
I know this little observation has nothing to do with the current thread, but I don't know what its about, so I thought I'd make my own conversation.:hrm:

Jackie


----------



## shanzone2001

Where have the fun people gone??? I wish I could find a RIP smiley....this place is dying a slow death.


----------



## Raven12

shanzone2001 said:


> You know, Tambo, another way to draw attention to yourself is to make false statements trying to upset someone but then never backing up what you said. Lame.


Man, you are really on fire. Can't stop thinking about me, huh?


----------



## Guest

tambo said:


> Don't ever think I need your help Zong. I don't want or need it.


When I stand up for anybody getting ganged up on, I don't do it for them. I do it because a bunch of people ganging up on one person is just wrong. And I dson't give a ---- if they want it or need it. I know whats right. So, get huffy all you want. I always stand up for whats right. And I don't care who it offends.


----------



## katydidagain

shanzone2001 said:


> Where have the fun people gone??? I wish I could find a RIP smiley....this place is dying a slow death.


It's died this death a couple of times since I've been here. Someone or a couple of someones will self destruct soon, house will be swept clean and those left standing will be left to await the broomrider's return.


----------



## shanzone2001

Raven12 said:


> Man, you are really on fire. Can't stop thinking about me, huh?


I can't stop thinking that you have made a statement that I have asked you to explain yet you haven't and I doubt you will because you are just trying to stir the pot....you said so yourself.
How sad that you have to play these lonely games. It makes you look bad.


----------



## bajiay

I want some of that cake. It's my favorite kind. 
Ok back to the sex and whatever....


----------



## tambo

Well I tried. I wish we could learn how to trim fruit trees. How to spray them and fertilize them but that would be more on the homesteading side of things. How to build our soils for the next years garden. How I can put a top and door on my smoker but no I have to be told how I suck at relationships. I already know this and live it every day.


----------



## Raven12

shanzone2001 said:


> I can't stop thinking that you have made a statement that I have asked you to explain yet you haven't and I doubt you will because you are just trying to stir the pot....you said so yourself.
> How sad that you have to play these lonely games. It makes you look bad.


You are jealous. It is obvious. All I have to say is his name and you go ballistic. I know the history but there is no need to bring it up. The fact that I say his name sets you off. Shan, we all know you don't like your turf stepped on. Look at how you treated Seedsaver.


----------



## shanzone2001

tambo said:


> Well I tried. I wish we could learn how to trim fruit trees. How to spray them and fertilize them but that would be more on the homesteading side of things. How to build our soils for the next years garden. How I can put a top and door on my smoker but no I have to be told how I suck at relationships. I already know this and live it every day.


You don't suck at all relationships....you are a great friend!


----------



## Guest

I made thousands of posts and even went to a lot of trouble to make videos about fruit, vegetables, and cooking. Nobody ever posted as many posts about sustainability on ST as I did. Never. Nobody cares. look at a thread about growing fruit trees. 3 or 4 posts. Then look at a catfight. 500 posts, 2 million views. So, its all about the catfight, right? And it's my fault for trying to defuse it? Right on, sistah. One of us is delusional. Wonder which one? I know. My fault. This whole thread is my fault, right??


----------



## lonelytree

Well..... whip me with a wet noodle. 

In other news.... paint is drying.


----------



## shanzone2001

Seedsaver? Wow. I don't even know that person. I have met several men here and consider some of them my good friends, but have no idea who that person is. Apparently you have your facts wrong.


ETA I just received an email telling me Seedsaver is a woman. Phew, thought I met a man that I forgot!


----------



## tambo

zong said:


> When I stand up for anybody getting ganged up on, I don't do it for them. I do it because a bunch of people ganging up on one person is just wrong. And I dson't give a ---- if they want it or need it. I know whats right. So, get huffy all you want. I always stand up for whats right. And I don't care who it offends.


Well go on with the good fight sir but don't bother taking up for me. I can take care of myself. I see people getting picked on and dogged out all the time here now on a regular bases lately so don't tell me you take up for them. 

Zong I don't have a problem so move along.


----------



## Raven12

Lol. I WAS THINKING THE SAME THING!! There have been at least 15 people viewing this thread since it started.


----------



## katydidagain

Raven12 said:


> You are jealous. It is obvious. All I have to say is his name and you go ballistic. I know the history but there is no need to bring it up. The fact that I say his name sets you off. Shan, we all know you don't like your turf stepped on. Look at how you treated Seedsaver.


Okay, I guess I don't quite get this but it sounds interesting. Shan's a very pretty lady; why would she be jealous of someone named after a black bird? And not even the 1st but #12?


----------



## lonelytree

Hi People..... pop a cold one and stay a while.


----------



## tambo

zong said:


> I made thousands of posts and even went to a lot of trouble to make videos about fruit, vegetables, and cooking. Nobody ever posted as many posts about sustainability on ST as I did. Never. Nobody cares. look at a thread about growing fruit trees. 3 or 4 posts. Then look at a catfight. 500 posts, 2 million views. So, its all about the catfight, right? And it's my fault for trying to defuse it? Right on, sistah. One of us is delusional. Wonder which one? I know. My fault. This whole thread is my fault, right??


We agree here Zong this is what I'm screaming. No one cares about this here any more. I do. A few people post on the monthly thread with hardly any comments. A sign of the times I guess.


----------



## shanzone2001

katydidagain said:


> Okay, I guess I don't quite get this but it sounds interesting. Shan's a very pretty lady; why would she be jealous of someone named after a black bird? And not even the 1st but #12?


Thanks. That was nice of you....interesting that Raven12 has been asked several times to post a picture of herself but she won't. Well, except for her hands or feet.
Some people hide behind a computer.


----------



## Raven12

Zong, There is a LOT...and I mean A LOT...that goes on behind the scenes here. It shocks me how little people know.


----------



## Raven12

shanzone2001 said:


> Thanks. That was nice of you....interesting that Raven12 has been asked several times to post a picture of herself but she won't. Well, except for her hands or feet.
> Some people hide behind a computer.


I don't need to get guys by my looks or empty promises. My personality does me well.


----------



## tambo

Raven12 said:


> Zong, There is a LOT...and I mean A LOT...that goes on behind the scenes here. It shocks me how little people know.


Help us out Raven...What you talking bout willis?

Tell us how you know about Shanzone and Frenchy. Tell us why she should be jealous. Inquiring minds want to know. I've been here a long time and didn't know this tidbit of information.


----------



## Sourdough

katydidagain said:


> Fowler is really not going to appreciate her thread being closed when she wakes up in the morning.


It is interesting if she does read the thread she will see that three members who kept for the last six pages "Chirping" about how some people show their "True Colors", over and over about "True Colors".

Yet these same three refused to accept an apology and instead continued to pick at imaginary wound, picking and picking for the last six pages, picking at wounds so they can never heal, but all the time chirping about members showing their "True Colors".

All the self righteous indignation........Well I now am clear about "True Colors" and those who fain moral superiority, and chirping "True Colors".

For the record if someone apologizes, that is the end.......you can accept the apology or not, but to continue picking at a wound for six pages does show "True Color".


----------



## lonelytree

Raven12 said:


> Zong, There is a LOT...and I mean A LOT...that goes on behind the scenes here. It shocks me how little people know.


Crap, I missed something .... again .... or ...... maybe I forgot. I dunno.


----------



## katydidagain

Raven12 said:


> Zong, There is a LOT...and I mean A LOT...that goes on behind the scenes here. It shocks me how little people know.


Doesn't shock me at all. Normal people get tired of games so we IM and e-mail and PM other normal people. Carry on...


----------



## shanzone2001

So, Sourdough, does this mean you don't want Elkhound to fly me up there to kick your butt? I am wounded.


----------



## katydidagain

Raven12 said:


> I don't need to get guys by my looks or empty promises. My personality does me well.


If you say so...


----------



## tambo

Sourdough said:


> It is interesting if she does read the thread she will see that three members who kept for the last six pages "Chirping" about how some people show their "True Colors", over and over about "True Colors".
> 
> Yet these same three refused to accept an apology and instead continued to pick at imaginary wound, picking and picking for the last six pages, picking at wounds so they can never heal, but all the time chirping about members showing their "True Colors".
> 
> All the self righteous indignation........Well I now am clear about "True Colors" and those who fain moral superiority, and chirping "True Colors".
> 
> For the record if someone apologizes, that is the end.......you can accept the apology or not, but to continue picking at a wound for six pages does show "True Color".


I accept your apology. Now say what you really mean.


----------



## shanzone2001

tambo said:


> I accept your apology. Now say what you really mean.


Oh, crap! :duel:


----------



## lonelytree

katydidagain said:


> Doesn't shock me at all. Normal people get tired of games so we IM and e-mail and PM other normal people. Carry on...


I must not be normal. :Bawling:


----------



## Raven12

Good night, Shannon. This ought to give you some Facebook Fodder for the next few days.


----------



## tambo

Raven don't leave now!!


----------



## shanzone2001

Well, I guess you can't defend your statement, Raven. I am not at all surprised. 

You kind of remind me of Obama because you think that if you say something then it must be true.


----------



## glazed

...

what the hell ... oops OH ... like, hello ... HELLO ... uh-oh i'm in trouble ... ugh

...


----------



## katydidagain

glazed said:


> ...
> 
> what the hell ... oops OH ... like, hello ... HELLO ... uh-oh i'm in trouble ... ugh
> 
> ...


Hey, you're up anyway so just watch...


----------



## shanzone2001

Hey Glazed. I think it is over....she has left. She had nothing to say to defend herself. I was hoping she would have....I was very curious. Oh well.


----------



## lonelytree

glazed said:


> ...
> 
> what the hell ... oops OH ... like, hello ... HELLO ... uh-oh i'm in trouble ... ugh
> 
> ...


If not, you should be.


----------



## glazed

.


katydidagain said:


> Hey, you're up anyway so just watch...


...

Yes'm ... my baby is on the other side of the world: alone and sick.

I need a distraction. 

...


----------



## shanzone2001

(((glazed)))


----------



## lonelytree

glazed said:


> .
> 
> ...
> 
> Yes'm ... my baby is on the other side of the world: alone and sick.
> 
> I need a distraction.
> 
> ...


I'm watching paint dry.


----------



## tambo

Glaze can you get her home?


----------



## Guest

tambo said:


> We agree here Zong this is what I'm screaming. No one cares about this here any more. I do. A few people post on the monthly thread with hardly any comments. A sign of the times I guess.


If we agree, did you not notice that before, or what? surely I'm not the only one keeping score of the big picture. So, what, some of us got the rights to ***** fight and some of us don't? or what?? It's OK for me to post thousands of pictures and videos of real, genuine homesteading issues, with no interest, but not OK for me, with my 45 years of experience as a self supporting adult to intervene with a gang beating of a fellow member?? Are you for real?? And, as you mentioned, you wouldn't care for me to intervene if you were ganged up on for something you say. Does that also imply(and it does, I'd never ask a question without knowing the answer) that its fine with you if you get gang up on and nobody at all stand up and say "this is wrong"??


----------



## glazed

What?

She's gone?

Really?

Well ... she's not daisy.

No daisy at all.

WooHoo, where are you ... 

I'm your huckleberry.


----------



## shanzone2001

You are killing me, Glazed!


----------



## glazed

...

pfft, don't give any of this silliness another thought ... it's nothing.

...


----------



## shanzone2001

I know....I was just curious what she was talking about but she could never say....most likely because she is full of it.

When are you coming to Northern CA? I want to visit you and Fowler in Texas...


----------



## katydidagain

Since this thread is going to poof, I'm now hissing and spitting so their explanation is truthful. :clap:


----------



## shanzone2001

Do you really think so? Will someone whine and complain?

Well, in that case I will hiss and spit, too!!! (Wait, maybe I already have? Nah, I was just calling someone out for making false statements.)


----------



## tambo

zong said:


> If we agree, did you not notice that before, or what? surely I'm not the only one keeping score of the big picture. So, what, some of us got the rights to ***** fight and some of us don't? or what?? It's OK for me to post thousands of pictures and videos of real, genuine homesteading issues, with no interest, but not OK for me, with my 45 years of experience as a self supporting adult to intervene with a gang beating of a fellow member?? Are you for real?? And, as you mentioned, you wouldn't care for me to intervene if you were ganged up on for something you say. Does that also imply(and it does, I'd never ask a question without knowing the answer) that its fine with you if you get gang up on and nobody at all stand up and say "this is wrong"??


Read my lips Zong I do not need or want anything from you ever. Do you not understand that? I have taken care of myself for along time. WHO IS GOING TO SAVE ME FROM YOU?


----------



## shanzone2001

Obama? He seems to be saving a lot of folks....


----------



## lonelytree

I'm starting to think that you people have lost your minds. It may just be me. 

A baby seal walks into a club :drum::drum::drum:


----------



## shanzone2001

It is just you....:nana:


----------



## tambo

I am what I am and that's what I am.


----------



## lonelytree

shanzone2001 said:


> It is just you....:nana:


::stinkeye::

Cause I'm mean! 

gre:




:whistlin::nana:


----------



## Guest

tambo said:


> Read my lips Zong I do not need or want anything from you ever. Do you not understand that? I have taken care of myself for along time. WHO IS GOING TO SAVE ME FROM YOU?


You must be mentally ill. Why would you need saving from me?? Go back and look. Who attacked who? All I ever did was try to defend a member from a gang attack, and yet you somehow view that as an attack on you, that somebody needs to save you from me?? Get real. Nobody here could save you from me, if that was my choice. You seem hell bent on self destruction,. Why?? Go back, read what you said and what I said. examine carefully who attacked. You only need protection from yourself. I never attacked you, I only answered your direct attacks to me. What's wrong with you?


----------



## shanzone2001

Tambo, you are who you are and you rock! Some folks here are who they say they are and you are one of them.


----------



## lonelytree

tambo said:


> I am what I am and that's what I am.


You related to Popeye? Hmmmm? :flameproofundies:


----------



## shanzone2001

lonelytree said:


> You related to Popeye? Hmmmm? :flameproofundies:


Ewwww! You like Popeye's underwear? That is nasty.


----------



## Shygal

Wow, a 12 page thread and I didnt even have anything to do with the arguing 


But I love whoever posted the picture of pineapple upsidedown cake, that is my favorite of any kind of dessert :kiss:


----------



## lonelytree

shanzone2001 said:


> Ewwww! You like Popeye's underwear? That is nasty.


Those are flameproof in case I hit a nerve or something. Just protecting myself from fallout. 

A horse walks into a bar, bartender says "Hey, why the long face?"


----------



## Guest

Macbeth, Act 4, scene 1, line 45. I told you about this. Something wicked this way comes. The three witches, and so on. Hey, Shakespeare said it, I didn't.


----------



## tambo

Well Zong come save me from myself since I seem to be ganging up on myself!!


----------



## tambo

lonelytree said:


> You related to Popeye? Hmmmm? :flameproofundies:


Zong lonely tree is picking on me:awh:


----------



## katydidagain

tambo said:


> Zong lonely tree is picking on me:awh:


Where's that swashbuckler now?


----------



## Guest

You don't need anybody, you are capable of protecting yourself from everything. You don't need nobody to be nice to you. You abhor anybody standing up for the underdog, or trying to protect the innocent. Can't you remember your own words?? Please tell me you're a democrat. because, if you're a typical republican, I have so much to be ashamed of.


----------



## glazed

shanzone2001 said:


> Tambo, you are who you are and you rock! Some folks here are who they say they are and you are one of them.


:donut:

Yes, she sure is .... love me some tambo.

I'd like to think I am another one of those "folks on here" who is who she says she is, too.

:donut:


----------



## Guest

A lot of people get a check for being incompetent.


----------



## Shygal

Zong, you are a republican? Thats it, its over


----------



## lonelytree

tambo said:


> Zong lonely tree is picking on me:awh:


He can't help you, he is stoned. I read it somewhere. Like you need help...... 

In other news.... waaay cold for the weekend. -24.4 now...... I better put on my big girl panties.


----------



## lonelytree

glazed said:


> :donut:
> 
> Yes, she sure is .... love me some tambo.
> 
> I'd like to think I am another one of those "folks on here" who is who she says she is, too.
> 
> :donut:


Me too!..... unless I'm off my meds. Then WOOHOO!!!!




J/K


----------



## tambo

Zong I think you enjoy being the bully you are trying to save me from. Are you trying to tell me in around about way Don't start none and there won't be none? Fine I will never say anything to you again. What do you want an apology... I'm so sorry for starting this with you.


----------



## tambo

zong said:


> You don't need anybody, you are capable of protecting yourself from everything. You don't need nobody to be nice to you. You abhor anybody standing up for the underdog, or trying to protect the innocent. Can't you remember your own words?? Please tell me you're a democrat. because, if you're a typical republican, I have so much to be ashamed of.


It is none of your business what I am sir. Why don't you go ahead and tell me the errors of my ways so I will know what the heck you are talking about.


----------



## katydidagain

lonelytree said:


> He can't help you, he is stoned. I read it somewhere. Like you need help......
> 
> In other news.... waaay cold for the weekend. -24.4 now...... I better put on my big girl panties.


Oh, dear, you said it...

Those must be some REALLY big girl panties. Brrrrrrrrr


----------



## Guest

Once again, are you insane? How do you come to your sad conclusions?? You start a huge fight with me when I'm a peripheral player in the tambo and shanzone gangbang show, and you just can't let go?? I asked you are you sure this is what you want, after 3 distinct attacks on me, so now, I'm guilty of whatever the heck you're trying to insinuate with this post?? And I'm the one who is high?? Get real.


----------



## lonelytree

katydidagain said:


> Oh, dear, you said it...
> 
> Those must be some REALLY big girl panties. Brrrrrrrrr


Did I do something wrong?


----------



## Guest

Bring it on. You won't be sober in the morning, anyway. You don't know what's gone wrong in your life. Here's a clue. You attack everybody that don't think you're right. Hey, everybody got the same right to an opinion as you do. You really aren't special. just arrogantly mistaken


----------



## tambo

Why can't you tell me what your problem is with out all the insults? You have called me all kinds of names. Have I got you so upset that it is making you feel better by insulting me?


----------



## Shygal

I wonder how many people in this thread have me on ignore, I know one for sure lol


----------



## glazed

((( hug )))

Not me.

((( hug )))


----------



## katydidagain

zong said:


> Once again, are you insane? How do you come to your sad conclusions?? You start a huge fight with me when I'm a peripheral player in the tambo and shanzone gangbang show, and you just can't let go?? I asked you are you sure this is what you want, after 3 distinct attacks on me, so now, I'm guilty of whatever the heck you're trying to insinuate with this post?? And I'm the one who is high?? Get real.


That's enough. YOu have now called her insane several times in this thread. (You do have it recorded, right?) Personal attacks are against the rules of this site. (Yes, you claim to be a shrink but you're not.) I called you a moron and got scolded. YOU HAVE GONE FURTHER AND OTHERS HAVE SEEN YOUR BEHAVIOR EVEN IF YOU GO ON AN EDITING FRENZY. 

Bye.


----------



## sdnapier

Shygal said:


> I wonder how many people in this thread have me on ignore, I know one for sure lol


You can do that?! I better go back and find out how so I can tune certain people out because it's just not fun having a battle of wits with an unarmed person!


----------



## tambo

Zong you don't know me at all. I really don't think I'm special at all. I sure don't think I'm worth all of your frustration. I bet your blood pressure isn't as low as you claim it is when you aren't this upset. Believe me I am a nobody and you sure shouldn't let little ole me get you this upset. Really I am not worth it.


----------



## lonelytree

glazed said:


> ((( hug )))
> 
> Not me.
> 
> ((( hug )))


Me either.


----------



## shanzone2001

I have you on ignore, Shy. Do you have me? lol


----------



## Guest

katydidagain said:


> That's enough. YOu have now called her insane several times in this thread. (You do have it recorded, right?) Personal attacks are against the rules of this site. (Yes, you claim to be a shrink but you're not.) I called you a moron and got scolded. YOU HAVE GONE FURTHER AND OTHERS HAVE SEEN YOUR BEHAVIOR EVEN IF YOU GO ON AN EDITING FRENZY.
> 
> Bye.


Run and cry. if thats what you want to do. Odd that you always quote me, respond to me, then act like you hate me. Everybody keeps telling me that if you didn't love me, you wouldn't keep responding to me. Stop loving me!! I'm a real person. I am not a ST avatar. Leave me along!! That weekend in the barn didn't mean anything to you? I cheated on my virtual wife and 3 virtual kids for you. And it meant so little??


----------



## lonelytree

Don't you people know that it is a school night? 

Hmmmm..... Sunday, predicted low..... -31. Stuff gets real after -30. Maybe I'll come back Saturday.


----------



## sdnapier

Wow, I have only just got onto this thread and it's already too convoluted for me to follow but I am rooting for the women!!!


----------



## Shygal

Yeah Shan, I have had you on ignore for a long time, didn't you notice?


----------



## lonelytree

sdnapier said:


> Wow, I have only just got onto this thread and it's already too convoluted for me to follow but I am rooting for the women!!!


That's just wrong.....

Go Girls!


----------



## Shygal

zong said:


> That weekend in the barn didn't mean anything to you? I cheated on my virtual wife and 3 virtual kids for you. And it meant so little??


What???? What do I tell Vera, Chuck and Dave now???


----------



## Guest

Wait, I never said I loved her!! It was a midlife crisis. I did it for you, baby. So I wouldn't be frustrated. Now I'm sure it's all about you. You will give me my beer allowance back, right??


----------



## Shygal

Only enough for light beer, now. You blew it.


----------



## sdnapier

ok, Lonelytree, I realize you are several time zones behind but I am curious to know why everyone else is up and posting at this hour of the night???? I went past bedtime, got a second wind and now can't wind down.


----------



## Shygal

I work nights and have the night off so Im awake all night lol


----------



## tambo

I was always told never go to bed mad so I was trying to smooth things over so I could finally go to bed.


----------



## Guest

tambo said:


> Zong you don't know me at all. I really don't think I'm special at all. I sure don't think I'm worth all of your frustration. I bet your blood pressure isn't as low as you claim it is when you aren't this upset. Believe me I am a nobody and you sure shouldn't let little ole me get you this upset. Really I am not worth it.


I just checked. It's a little lower than usual, must be because it's late. Do you really think that an internet forum makes my blood boil?? I've buried my father, my mother, and my wife. I've seen my children through everything possible. I have survived. I'll post a picture of the BP thing if you want, alongside a screen with this forum live. But rest assured, neither you, nor anybody else can upset me. Not even in real life. nothing bothers me. Nothing upsets me. Only a few things excite me. My virtual wife and 3 virtual kids are pretty cool though. Actually, she kind of excites me, virtually, of course. I ain't no freak.


----------



## shanzone2001

Shygal said:


> I work nights and have the night off so Im awake all night lol


You got a new job? I must have missed that....congrats!!!:happy:


----------



## Shygal

Yeah I did, working on a sub acute rehab wing, where people go that are too sick to go home but too well to stay in the nursing home. They actually get a lot of business there now because the stupid hospital closed THEIR rehab wing.


----------



## lonelytree

sdnapier said:


> ok, Lonelytree, I realize you are several time zones behind but I am curious to know why everyone else is up and posting at this hour of the night???? I went past bedtime, got a second wind and now can't wind down.


Watching paint dry is hard work. I'm building a dog box for the back of my snowmachine. He got cold last weekend. 

Now I'm having dinner..... loves me a salad, meatloaf, longhorn cheese and a dill pickle.


----------



## tambo

zong said:


> I just checked. It's a little lower than usual, must be because it's late. Do you really think that an internet forum makes my blood boil?? I've buried my father, my mother, and my wife. I've seen my children through everything possible. I have survived. I'll post a picture of the BP thing if you want, alongside a screen with this forum live. But rest assured, neither you, nor anybody else can upset me. Not even in real life. nothing bothers me. Nothing upsets me. Only a few things excite me. My virtual wife and 3 virtual kids are pretty cool though. Actually, she kind of excites me, virtually, of course. I ain't no freak.


I didn't know seem like you were pretty upset to me. Are we good? I would really like to go to bed. I'm not one to leave unfinished business though.


----------



## Shygal

Whats a dog box? Are you related to Mitt Romney?


----------



## katydidagain

tambo said:


> I didn't know seem like you were pretty upset to me. Are we good? I would really like to go to bed. I'm not one to leave unfinished business though.


Go to bed. The tick will soon be gone. Rest, child.


----------



## tambo

katydidagain said:


> Go to bed. The tick will soon be gone. Rest, child.


I hear ya. I've been up since 4:30. Sick to. I guess that's where my sunny disposition came from tonight.


----------



## sdnapier

Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Guest

OK tambo, here you are. right besider the current post of 2:19 AM. amd after looking in the junk room for the BP machine. I'm curious, did you always think I was lying, or did this just come about in defense of this whole ridiculous attack thread?? At any rate, read ir and weep. You ain't hardly excited me at all.


----------



## Guest

By the way, if you can't see through your rage?? That's 107/74. 61 and a half year old man. does anything he wants to do, with anybody he wants to do it with. Ain't seen a doctor since I was 2 weeks old. So, how upset did you make me??


----------



## lonelytree

Shygal said:


> Whats a dog box? Are you related to Mitt Romney?


::stinkeye:: No relation. ::stinkeye::

It is like a kennel. Used to safely transport a dog in cold conditions. Fully insulated, even has double pane windows. Mounts to the rear rack on a snowmachine. 13 miles at -30 and 60 MPH is pretty hard on mammals. 

Are you related to Nancy Pelosi?:duel:


----------



## Guest

It is a little high, from looking around in the dark for the dang BP machine. And stumping my barefoot toe, then going back to the living room to get a flashlight. All that. Still, its only a little higher than usual. So, does 107/74 justify your own rage?? It's gonna take something special to make me upset. Even my virtual wife virtually forgave me my indiscretions. God, I virtually love her. She's good to me.


----------



## katydidagain

tambo said:


> I hear ya. I've been up since 4:30. Sick to. I guess that's where my sunny disposition came from tonight.


You are one of the kindest spirits on this forum. I'm sorry you're sick; I caught a cold 100 miles from Brrrhio. I don't get colds very often but if I feel a tickle I always take Echinacea at the start and skip the nose drips and coughing. But I left my magic pills in storage many miles away so I'm unarmed and sick. Darn. Feel better soon and get some sleep; it's good for you.


----------



## tambo

zong said:


> By the way, if you can't see through your rage?? That's 107/74. 61 and a half year old man. does anything he wants to do, with anybody he wants to do it with. Ain't seen a doctor since I was 2 weeks old. So, how upset did you make me??


You know Zong maybe there is something wrong with me because I really don't have a clue what the crap you are talking about. 

Does it have anything to do with me not going fishing with you and holding your beer? Because if it does I'm not holding no ones beer for them. I will be fishing.

I truly do apologize for whatever I've done to you. I don't ever want you to save me,speak to me or anything ever again. I'm sure that won't stop you but I don't need your help ever. It has been fun. Take care. Happy gardening. Oh yeah unfriend me off FB. And have a good life.


----------



## Guest

Oh, wait::


----------



## tambo

katydidagain said:


> You are one of the kindest spirits on this forum. I'm sorry you're sick; I caught a cold 100 miles from Brrrhio. I don't get colds very often but if I feel a tickle I always take Echinacea at the start and skip the nose drips and coughing. But I left my magic pills in storage many miles away so I'm unarmed and sick. Darn. Feel better soon and get some sleep; it's good for you.


Thanks Katy. I hope you get to feeling better soon too.


----------



## Guest

tambo said:


> You know Zong maybe there is something wrong with me because I really don't have a clue what the crap you are talking about.
> 
> Does it have anything to do with me not going fishing with you and holding your beer? Because if it does I'm not holding no ones beer for them. I will be fishing.
> 
> I truly do apologize for whatever I've done to you. I don't ever want you to save me,speak to me or anything ever again. I'm sure that won't stop you but I don't need your help ever. It has been fun. Take care. Happy gardening. Oh yeah unfriend me off FB. And have a good life.


Oh, no, it is all in answer to your post which said: 


tambo said:


> Zong you don't know me at all. I really don't think I'm special at all. I sure don't think I'm worth all of your frustration. *I bet your blood pressure isn't as low as you claim it is when you aren't this upset. Believe me I am a nobody and you sure shouldn't let little ole me get you this upset.* Really I am not worth it.


 So, you're saying that you really don't know what you said, about my blood pressure, that warranted me checking my blood pressure?? Really?


----------



## Guest

The words you are looking for are "I don't know anything about your blood pressure, and I was jumping to another erroneous conclusion when I thought I had upset you and you were lying about your blood pressure" 

I know a whole lot of people think that all old guys deserve high blood pressure. It just ain't true. You were wrong about my "claim" and you were wrong about thinking you upset me. A grown man could say "I am wrong" Of course, you ain't a grown man. Fact is, I have no reason to lie. You just jumped to another erroneous assumption. I'm not surprised. I wonder if you are.


----------



## tambo

zong said:


> Oh, no, it is all in answer to your post which said:
> 
> 
> So, you're saying that you really don't know what you said, about my blood pressure, that warranted me checking my blood pressure?? Really?


I do know what I said about you blood pressure yes. 

Pay attention.... I don't know what I did to start this whole umpteen page thread. I'm sure I did something but I don't know what. I AM TRUELY SORRY!!

Now are we done? You are wearing me out. You have me on the ropes beaten to a pulp. I'm not going to be able to get up and go deer hunting now. My fault not yours please don't brow beat me again!! I've had all the fun I can stand for one night.


----------



## katydidagain

Meltdown in 5, 4, 3, 2, 1...


----------



## Shygal

lonelytree said:


> ::stinkeye:: No relation. ::stinkeye::
> 
> It is like a kennel. Used to safely transport a dog in cold conditions. Fully insulated, even has double pane windows. Mounts to the rear rack on a snowmachine. 13 miles at -30 and 60 MPH is pretty hard on mammals.
> 
> Are you related to Nancy Pelosi?:duel:


Oh thems fightin words now :fussin:


----------



## tambo

The only thing I know for sure right now is no I'm not a grown man!!


----------



## shanzone2001

Nancy Pelosi...those are bad, bad words!!!


----------



## tambo

Zong I don't think there is anything I can say to you right now that won't offend you. You have got me rolling in the floor laughing right now. You have been about to blow a gasket all night mad at me. You are way to easy.


----------



## katydidagain

Tambo, there are some people who are not worth apologizing to. You are not in control of anyone's BP; you are not in control of anyone but yourself. Unless you're just playing along (which I really hope you are but don't think you are because you're a very nice person) then go to bed and rest easy. Someone will die tonight somewhere; that's God's will. You are not responsible if it's someone on the Net and you honestly, IMO, have apologized quite enough.

Now, if you're just funning, keep it up.


----------



## lonelytree

Shygal said:


> Oh thems fightin words now :fussin:


I ain't skert! :duel::catfight:gre::stirpot:


----------



## Guest

tambo said:


> I do know what I said about you blood pressure yes.
> 
> Pay attention.... I don't know what I did to start this whole umpteen page thread. I'm sure I did something but I don't know what. I AM TRUELY SORRY!!
> 
> Now are we done? You are wearing me out. You have me on the ropes beaten to a pulp. I'm not going to be able to get up and go deer hunting now. My fault not yours please don't brow beat me again!! I've had all the fun I can stand for one night.


I killed a deer right about sundown. Field gutted it and hung it up. BUT, look over the thread. Look where I came in, and really, look at who made the personal attack, It ain't me. Look as hard as you want. define it in any rational way. It wasn't me. I generically tried to defend another member against a personal attack, by using a bible verse. Odd that folks never attack a habitual bible verse quoter. Whatever. But, if you truly thought there was a problem, why not a PM?? I would have given you the post number, and the relevant posts that led up to it. Surely you know how to PM somebody, and my box ain't full. So, you were the one who wanted to hash this out in the forum. I even was nice and asked you were you sure this was what you want. Now you're tired of it?? How so? You wanted it, I gave you what you clearly asked for. I explained myself all the way. Yet, still, its on me. Even after you cast aspersions on my claims of low BP, and I went, found the machine, and proved to you that I was telling the truth. I want to point out that everything said has been my defense against your attacks. I have not once attacked you. And now you're wore out from it?? Hey, a PM woulda sufficed. 

Not only that, I have lot of ideas about dietary habits that will dramatically lower your own blood pressure. If you really care about it.


----------



## Shygal

Tambo, hes not mad at you , not even close.


----------



## Shygal

lonelytree said:


> I ain't skert! :duel::catfight:gre::stirpot:


Me either :grumble::bash::croc::viking:

:grump:


----------



## tambo

I am just playing. I don't have a problem with anyone here. I have one more apology... Fowler I'm sorry I wrecked your thread. 

I'm serious about wishing everyone would try to get along and stop the snarkiness. We need people to come here and participate. 

Good night folks!!


----------



## tambo

Shygal said:


> Tambo, hes not mad at you , not even close.


I really hope not. I do enjoy his gardening and homesteady type threads. I will not interact with him anymore because I really don't know how to take him after tonight.


----------



## Shygal

Fowler knows this stuff happens lol


----------



## Guest

So, instead of actually going back and looking, you're just going to say "I don't know"?? I can look it up for you. It's pretty easy. Give me a minute.


----------



## Guest

I'm thinking that post 207 was the one(of mine) that set you off. Unless you can find another reason. That is where I quoted a Bible verse that implied "whichever of you is perfect, let him cast the first stone" Well, there you go. At which time you became enraged and attacked me personally over and over. Then implied that I had always lied about my blood pressure. Hey, I can't help it of other people become so enraged on their own that their BP suffers. How is that my fault??
ETA: I got up to add this at 4:09 AM. It's like I've heard, so many times. Everything that ever happened since the beginning of time has been my fault.


----------



## wyld thang

you know what I learned from this thread? how to spell *****, ***** ***** ***** ***** *****, wow. ha! no more ***'s


----------



## wyld thang

whew, that felt good, I need a cig, no a doobie, I'm in WA, it's Leeeeeeegal haha goodnight!


----------



## lonelytree

In before lock!


----------



## Shygal

Last word :nana:


----------



## Fowler

WOW woke up to a school yard fight!!.... A lot of sensitive feelings and mis-communications going on, and little poo flinging....Thanks everyone for the free entertainment this time I got to sit in the stands and actually got to eat my :icecream:


----------



## WhyNot

I got to have it with my


----------



## Sourdough

Shygal said:


> Fowler knows this stuff happens lol



Fowler "Invented" this stuff, thanks Fowler. Now we can all feel warm and fuzzy all over, as it was all Fowlers fault.........:happy::happy:


----------



## Sourdough

zong said:


> It's like I've heard, so many times. Everything that ever happened since the beginning of time has been my fault.



No Worries, we have decided to pin the blame on Fowler, it is all her fault....:happy: (However you did murder "Bambi" and should be ashamed).


----------



## Shygal

Im still looking for whoever posted the pineapple upsidedown cake


----------



## WhyNot

Shy, I think that was Karl, but I'm not going back through the mess to make sure. I think he's the one that posted all the desserts lol.


----------



## Guest

I refuse to be part of the "blame fowler" gang. We have a mutual nonaggression pact.


----------



## Sourdough

zong said:


> I refuse to be part of the "blame fowler" gang. We have a mutual nonaggression pact.



Sorry, the evidence is empirical and overwhelming........She is responsible because she started the thread, and failed to execute proper due diligence. My attorneys are preparing a civil case now.


----------



## Fowler

Sourdough said:


> Sorry, the evidence is empirical and overwhelming........She is responsible because she started the thread, and failed to execute proper due diligence. My attorneys are preparing a civil case now.


LOL!!!!....in that case should I wear my shortest daisy dukes, pig tales, tied up low cut shirt while sucking on a cherry popcycle for my defense?


----------



## Sourdough

Fowler said:


> LOL!!!!....in that case should I wear my shortest daisy dukes, pig tales, tied up low cut shirt while sucking on a cherry popcycle for my defense?



I suggest NO shirt.


----------



## Big country

Wow you kids were busy last night, I'm not about to read through that whole mess. Is there a condensed version?


----------



## Fowler

Sourdough said:


> I suggest NO shirt.



No shoes, No shirt, No service.... will you settle for a pink thong? I dont wear purple granny panties...LOL


----------



## Fowler

zong said:


> I refuse to be part of the "blame fowler" gang. We have a mutual nonaggression pact.


I suppose now you're gonna reveal our secret password for when it starts to hurt?...LOL


----------



## WhyNot

Fowler said:


> No shoes, No shirt, No service.... well you settle for a pink thong? I dont wear purple granny panties...LOL


HEY! Those are bikini briefs! :nana:


----------



## Raven12

HEY! ST is a NO JOKE zone. We only talk about homesteading skills.


----------



## Raven12

Shygal said:


> Im still looking for whoever posted the pineapple upsidedown cake


Stay away from my baby daddy! :duel:


----------



## Raven12

Fowler said:


> LOL!!!!....in that case should I wear my shortest daisy dukes, pig tales, tied up low cut shirt while sucking on a cherry popcycle for my defense?


Dang, I am straight and that is hot. Glad I have you under contract.


----------



## Fowler

It's a good thing we both like food porn too...Karl is sleeping like a baby...LOL


----------



## glazed

:donut:

Thank y'all ALL for the distraction last night ... I had fun, and giggled, even.

:grouphug:

:donut:


----------



## Zilli

wyld thang said:


> whew, that felt good, I need a cig, no a doobie, I'm in WA, it's Leeeeeeegal haha goodnight!


Technically, not for a couple more weeks.

But, hey! Who's counting? :goodjob:


----------



## Sourdough

glazed said:


> :donut:
> 
> Thank y'all ALL for the distraction last night ... I had fun, and giggled, even.
> 
> :grouphug:
> 
> :donut:




Yes, it even helped me get through a "Two'Dog Night" (With no dog).


----------



## L.A.

Why,,,I mean WHY,,did I sit here and read this entire thing??????


Why,,,,,??....Think I'll get back to the barn...Clean the stalls,,,

Where the real sh.. is....

Kinda smells in here.....:smack


----------



## Raven12

L.A. said:


> Why,,,I mean WHY,,did I sit here and read this entire thing??????
> 
> 
> Why,,,,,??....Think I'll get back to the barn...Clean the stalls,,,
> 
> Where the real sh.. is....
> 
> Kinda smells in here.....:smack



I am troll. You will be assimilated.


----------



## Groene Pionier

Manohmanohman...I thought this was a (I can't recall what it was called) rated board (we have a different rating system in the netherlands). 
But this thread does reminds me of the stories my children come home with: 
Mom, boy X kicked me and then when I went to the school teacher he started crying and said that I started which I didnt and I never kicked him anyway. I got so angry, she said, I cried and now I am teased by some other boy who says to me: why don't you cry some more...why don't you cry some more
Mom, girl Y says that I need an make over because I wear the wrong clothes according to her..
Numerous examples here, I tell them that when they grow up, it will be different. Now I know I am a lier:/

@tambo you are my inspiration!


----------

